# Is it silly for someone to wear Pro Cycling Team Jerseys?



## Jiggy

Hey guys be honest, do you think it's silly or "cheesey" for someone whom you know isn't pro (and possibly a new to cycling) to be wearing a team cycling jersey from a pro team? I personally wanted to purchase the 2010 Team Radioshack Jersey, but I'm having second thoughts.

So honestly guys....would an experienced cyclist look at me like I'm a dummy? 
Perhaps I shouldn't care what others think and do what makes me happy right?


----------



## Fyrblade

If its clean and it fits, wear it!


----------



## robdamanii

Who gives a crap? Who's going to stop you from wearing a pro kit?


----------



## MXL

Wear what makes you happy, but I think it does make one look like a poser, especially if you wear the matching bottoms. I am on the other end of the continuum - my kit never matches. I usually where plain black or Colnago bibs of different colors with an unmarked jersey that's a different color.


----------



## 16k-rpm

wear what you want


----------



## cda 455

robdamanii said:


> Who gives a crap? Who's going to stop you from wearing a pro kit?


^^^This^^^



And to really piss off the nay-sayers; be sure you wave  !


----------



## Opus51569

Wear what you want. Judgements are somebody else's problem.


----------



## lemonlime

You will hear a lot of internet chatter about how you shouldn't, but in reality, when you show up on your group ride, nobody cares what you wear.


----------



## RJP Diver

Jiggy said:


> Hey guys be honest, do you think it's silly or "cheesey" for someone whom you know isn't pro (and possibly a new to cycling) to be wearing a team cycling jersey from a pro team? I personally wanted to purchase the 2010 Team Radioshack Jersey, but I'm having second thoughts.
> 
> So honestly guys....would an experienced cyclist look at me like I'm a dummy?
> Perhaps I shouldn't care what others think and do what makes me happy right?


People wear pro baseball/football/basketball/hockey/soccer jerseys all the time - even going as far as to wear the names and numbers of specific professional athletes - and no one gives them grief for wearing "pro kit" so why do cyclists do so? No one says "Hey, look at the poseur pretending to be Derek Jeter!"


----------



## RJP Diver

Fyrblade said:


> If its clean and it fits, wear it!


Why does it need to be clean?


----------



## Jiggy

Well I hear you guys saying wear it, and thanks for the encouragement! Lol, but I want your honest opinions of what you'd think if you seen a guy wearing a full cycling jersey. Or what would fellow riders you know think?



MXL said:


> I think it does make one look like a poser, especially if you wear the matching bottoms..


Well I don't wanna be a poser, but I was planning on buying the whole sha-bang top,bottoms,matching helmet, gloves,matching red framed shades, and matching shoes


----------



## RJP Diver

Jiggy said:


> W
> Well I don't wanna be a poser, but I was planning on buying the whole sha-bang top,bottoms,matching helmet, gloves,matching red framed shades, and matching shoes


OK - that's poseur for sure.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jiggy

RJP Diver said:


> People wear pro baseball/football/basketball/hockey/soccer jerseys all the time - even going as far as to wear the names and numbers of specific professional athletes - and no one gives them grief for wearing "pro kit" so why do cyclists do so? No one says "Hey, look at the poseur pretending to be Derek Jeter!"


True, but that's different. People wear football/baseball/etc jerseys all the time. But they are usually not partaking in the sport of the jersey they are wearing. You don't see a guy walking around with a Micheal Vick jersey, pads,helmet, cleats, and a football do you?


----------



## loskaos

Jiggy said:


> True, but that's different. People wear football/baseball/etc jerseys all the time. But they are usually not partaking in the sport of the jersey they are wearing. You don't see a guy walking around with a Micheal Vick jersey, pads,helmet, cleats, and a football do you?


you can bet I use my soccer team kit with pride if im gonna play soccer with my buddies


----------



## BicycleBastard

My opinion is that its a little over the top to wear a full Pro kit. A jersey is one thing but to be wearing the full kit with matching accessories is something that reeks of "wannabee". I love the look of a full kit with the matching bibs and jersey but I will only wear a kit like that if I legitimately race with the team in question or am somehow a part of the organization sponsoring the kit. 

I am all for saying "f all yall" and doing whatever you want regardless but this is my honest opinion on the subject.


----------



## Oxtox

Jiggy said:


> Well I don't wanna be a poser, but I was planning on buying the whole sha-bang top,bottoms,matching helmet, gloves,matching red framed shades, and matching shoes


not a good move. don't embarrass yourself.

just get a jersey.


----------



## PixelPaul

Wear what you want. You won't look any more foolish than someone on a training ride wearing a full kit of their LBS.


----------



## ph0enix

No, it's silly to worry about what others think about it. Do whatever you want!


----------



## Tschai

Jiggy said:


> True, but that's different. People wear football/baseball/etc jerseys all the time. But they are usually not partaking in the sport of the jersey they are wearing. You don't see a guy walking around with a Micheal Vick jersey, pads,helmet, cleats, and a football do you?


Its not really different. Go to any basketball pick-up game at a local gym or park and you will see plenty of guys wearing pro jerseys. Nobody out there, and I mean nobody, will confuse these people with the actual pro player.

If the game or bike race is part of an official league or what not, then each player or team member will be wearing their team's uniform. This applies to local basketball, baseball, softball and local cycling competition. 

The real issue is that your local bike racer, on a local team, somehow thinks they are higher on the food chain than any club basketball, football or baseball player. No one, and I mean no one, will confuse Lance Armstrong with a friendly bike rider that shows up to a local group ride wearing a US Postal kit. It just does not happen. 

It is absurd that some local Cat 2 racer feels they are somehow more akin to Bradley Wiggins than some Division II or III liberal college basketball player is akin to Lebron James. 

Having said all this, the OP needs to know that yes, wear what you want. But, he also needs to know that there will always be some riders out there that look down on others wearing team kits and the like. I think it is absurd, but then again, I am not an elitist Cat 2 racer than thinks they are good enough to compete in the Tour de France when in reality they are closer to an MUT speedster than a pro cyclist.


----------



## djg21

Go ride your bike! Wear what you want.


----------



## Terex

Ride in Europe some time. The roads are full of posers...


----------



## apn

Coming from the MTB world, I was a bit hesitant on this too, so I started out w/ generic jerseys, like Pearl Izumi etc., but then an LBS gave me their team shirt for group rides and I thought what the heck.

Since I'm also UK born, and Team Sky is based in my hometown AND they ride Pinarello (as do I), I simply HAD to have that jersey when I spotted it in an LBS.

I can tell you now, that I'm so darned proud to wear that Team Sky jersey these days


----------



## rideroli

not silly...wear what you want to


----------



## BicycleBastard

Tschai said:


> I think it is absurd, but then again, I am not an elitist Cat 2 racer than thinks they are good enough to compete in the Tour de France when in reality they are closer to an MUT speedster than a pro cyclist.


My opinion has nothing to do with being an elitist that believes myself to be something more than he is not, its the exact opposite. I know that no matter how good I might become I will never be at the level of a pro cyclist and as such, its not my place or my right to wear the same exact uniform that professionals might wear.

It was pointed out how fans will often wear the clothing of their favorite team but its a poor analogy. Would you feel the same about that argument if you saw someone at a local Softball game wearing a head to toe Yankee pinstripe uniform, or a basketball player at a pickup game wearing a perfect representation of a Lakers gold uni? People certainly have done it and will continue to do it but it doesnt change the fact that it looks incredibly tacky and makes that person look like a wannabee. 

What about the riders you often see in a century ride or a long distance ride that is not intended to be a race or fast pace ride that is sitting atop a shiny full carbon S-Works, Pinarello, Cannondale, or Colnago with 80mm deep full carbon wheels, and 3T cockpit and seat post riding at 15mph? Isnt that a little overkill for the rider and the ride itself? Doesnt that make you laugh with the absurdity of it? Isnt wearing a full pro kit with matching accessories akin to that kind of absurdity?


----------



## wesb321

A few weeks ago a guy and myself did a pretty good road ride, some cat 3's and many many smaller climbs. I wore my 1998 England XVI Commonwealth Games jersey. Not an easy day in the saddle and towards the end we stopped at a gas station to refill the bottles.. and PEE!

So I'm outside waiting on the bro when I hear "Yous from England? Hey he's from England!" Then another guy says "Is he from England?" Which the first bumpkin replies "Yeah he's from England didn't you hear his accent hahaha!". Maybe I should have made fun of his lack of teeth or ratty grey hair? Names like fruity pebbles or whatever even from attractive ladiez don't bother me. It is a cool jersey I'll use it, I like them all.


----------



## tntyz

Some great deals on this stuff. Local shop has team Radio Shack stuff at 50% and it is decent stuff.


----------



## Tschai

BicycleBastard said:


> My opinion has nothing to do with being an elitist that believes myself to be something more than he is not, its the exact opposite. I know that no matter how good I might become I will never be at the level of a pro cyclist and as such, its not my place or my right to wear the same exact uniform that professionals might wear.
> 
> It was pointed out how fans will often wear the clothing of their favorite team but its a poor analogy. Would you feel the same about that argument if you saw someone at a local Softball game wearing a head to toe Yankee pinstripe uniform, or a basketball player at a pickup game wearing a perfect representation of a Lakers gold uni? People certainly have done it and will continue to do it but it doesnt change the fact that it looks incredibly tacky and makes that person look like a wannabee.
> 
> What about the riders you often see in a century ride or a long distance ride that is not intended to be a race or fast pace ride that is sitting atop a shiny full carbon S-Works, Pinarello, Cannondale, or Colnago with 80mm deep full carbon wheels, and 3T cockpit and seat post riding at 15mph? Isnt that a little overkill for the rider and the ride itself? Doesnt that make you laugh with the absurdity of it? Isnt wearing a full pro kit with matching accessories akin to that kind of absurdity?


Wearing the exact same jerseys that the professionals wear is exactly the point. That is the right of every fan of every sport. The jerseys are sold to the public for a reason. I presume that money is being made from such sales and that that money helps pay the riders on that team. I will bet my life on the fact that Wiggo, Lance and all the rest of these pro riders are not in any way insulted by fans buying and wearing their team jersey. Indeed, I bet they love to see that and are honored. Your comment about how it is not your right or place to wear such jerseys 100% underscores my point that somehow cyclists incorrectly perceive themselves as existing in the same universe as the top pros. We don't. Thus, we are down to only one logical outcome. Some cyclists are simply elitist and look down upon other cyclists that don't look a certain way. 

I actually take this logic all the way to the end. For example, there is a common belief that weight weenies that can't ride all that fast, or that don't ride at all, are losers or poseurs. They are not. We all enjoy what we enjoy. One way to enjoy bikes is not better than any other way. I do not believe in that. Some people espouse "just ride." I don't. Let people enjoy themselves however they see fit. Being a fast rider is no more righteous than being a slow one. Do not let the Borg assimilate!


----------



## bike_meister

I was all in until the sunglasses and other accessories entered into the picture. I'm cool w/team bibs and jersey but after that ... :confused


----------



## Island Volpe

I am with the "wear-what-you-want" group. When I see someone with a full kit, I just think, "He must be a huge fan".


----------



## ecub

For a 5'6", 177 lbs, slow a$$ guy like me with a gut, yes.


----------



## MTBAlex

Wear what you want.


----------



## difficult

I don't own a team jersey but I do have a couple Garmin tshirts and a trucker hat. #weghtofanation. I see a number of guys/gals around here (Cochrane/Calgary) wearing pro team jerseys or kits. When I see them I don't think anything more than "they are a BMC fan" or whatever. No different than seeing someone wearing a LBS kit and thinking "they shop at Bow Cycle". 

In my opinion it is no different than showing up to a drop-in hockey league wearing a NHL team jersey. Part of being a fan is wearing it on your sleeve, so to speak.


----------



## iclypso

Predicting Lampre jerseys with Liquigas bibs will be the number one combo under cyclists' Christmas trees in 2012. Also, free Radio Shack-Nissan kit with every tube purchase.


----------



## arai_speed

I wear my champions jersey with pride! In fact I plan on wearing it at the local training ride tomorrow where I get dropped after 2 1/2 laps.


----------



## difficult

As long as you don't have a Livestrong jersey.


----------



## qatarbhoy

As others have said, pro team jerseys = no problem. I see people with full kit and it doesn't bother anyone, but they do have the legs to match. Full kit plus accessories etc... I'd say no.

One solution to this problem is to wait till the next Lounge jersey appears. Once you have Lounge jerseys you will rarely want to wear pro kit.


----------



## spade2you

It's against the "rules". You can do what ya want, but if you want to ride with other people they might think you're a n00b.

Who generally buys them? New riders. I assume that most of us did that when we started out. It more or less advertises when riders are new, so by the time they figure out the "rules" and join a local club, they'll be a safer rider.


----------



## NJBiker72

Fyrblade said:


> If its clean and it fits, wear it!


This.


----------



## AlanE

Pro Jersey - Fine. It's good to wear something colorful and pro team jerseys fit the bill.

Full team kit (jersey, shorts, gloves, socks etc.) - that's going a bit too far IMO. It makes it look like you're trying too hard and overly concerned with your appearance. And don't try to match your outfit to your bike either. Let your riding speak for itself - I get some satisfaction when I overtake some poseur in a full team kit and I'm just wearing a faded FOTL t-shirt.


----------



## tconrady

I say wear what you want...having said that the whole kit, gloves and whatnot may be a bit much. Personally I usually just do a pro jersey only and at most the bibs too. In the group I ride with we don't really care what you wear but typically when wearing pro stuff there is a preference to wearing it from teams that are defunct (i.e. Fassa Bartolo) or are still around and have switched sponsers (i.e. CSC).


----------



## robdamanii

spade2you said:


> It's against the "rules". You can do what ya want, but if you want to ride with other people they might think you're a n00b.
> 
> Who generally buys them? New riders. I assume that most of us did that when we started out. It more or less advertises when riders are new, so by the time they figure out the "rules" and join a local club, they'll be a safer rider.


Funny that some of the best riders I've ever ridden with are old vets who are wearing old school pro team kits. Conversely, some of the sketchiest guys I've ridden with were on the club racing team, wearing the club colors.

Your theory is ridiculous. Ability level has nothing to do with what flag someone flies.


----------



## the_don

I only wear pro kit, Rock Racing is the best because they have skulls and everyone knows that is bad ass. That's why no cars ever mess with me. 

Also, I get mad props from other riders, but that might be because of my retro classic Klein build.


----------



## cydswipe

Wear it.
If it wasn't meant to be worn, they wouldnt sell it in the first place.


----------



## Akirasho

... I predict that sometime in the future, 100% of us will be dead... I'm going for a ride.


----------



## David23

I see full kits on fast, fit riders in groups to old, fat, slow guys (like me). 
I don't think it has anything to do with being "qualified" to wear pro jerseys based on skill level or speed. It is more about being a fan and showing support for a favorite team. No one seriously thinks a kitted rider is impersonating a pro team member. Cycling doesnt need "cool" rules, rather it benefits more from having participants in the sport who show their passion for it. 
Additionally, pro team, club, or lbs jerseys are brighter colors and bolder patterns than plain patterned, making them more visible. IMO that's a good thing.


----------



## leadout_kv

silly or "cheesey"? Ever heard the saying "to each his own"?


----------



## BostonG

Nope, no matching pro team kit. don't do it. You'll look foolish. 

Have you noticed how many people posted that you should wear whatever you want and not to listen to anyone else but then they go on to say that all the matching accessories is too much and not to do that. Riiiiiight - Do what you want...but not too much of what you want because then it'll be too much. I wonder how many of them have a matching current pro team kit. A classic jersey from an 80's team is a little different but I won't get into that since it's not the question.

If you don't care about looking foolish then go right ahead, wouldn't bother me a bit to see a noob wearing a full pro team kit. But, I would think he was foolish. You asked the question so you care, which is normal, and IMHO many people will think it is goofy. Now that's da troof.


----------



## Digger51

If you think it looks good and you feel good wearing it then do it. Frankly we all look a little silly in our lycra shorts and jerseys no matter what graphic is plastered all over it. Especially me since I am about 30 pounds over weight.


----------



## QED

Seriously??? This thread can't be for real. Wear what you want, anyone who cares and knows the difference between pro and non-pro clothing should be busy cycling and not looking at you. Everyone else will just think you are a cyclist, we don't know the difference between a pro kit and a lounge kit (well except the lounge kits say "the lounge" on them). I look at riders who are wearing any kit as someone who is trying to seriously ride, which is different from those of us that are just riding . 

Just ride your bike. Wear what you want.


----------



## GTDave

Everything in the world is silly to someone (except maybe disease and crime). It's a matter of who you want to listen to. The corollary is that just because something looks silly doesn't mean you shouldn't do it.


----------



## tlg

BicycleBastard said:


> It was pointed out how fans will often wear the clothing of their favorite team but its a poor analogy. Would you feel the same about that argument if you saw someone at a local Softball game wearing a head to toe Yankee pinstripe uniform, or a basketball player at a pickup game wearing a perfect representation of a Lakers gold uni?


Yup this is the more accurate analogy. There's a difference between being a fan wearing a jersey, and participating in the sport and trying to look like a pro. 
Right or wrong, if you do it the majority of people will look at you like a poser.

I could care less. I'll ride with you anyway. I'll probably wonder if you're a poser until I can confrim or deny it for sure. 



> What about the riders you often see in a century ride or a long distance ride that is not intended to be a race or fast pace ride that is sitting atop a shiny full carbon S-Works, Pinarello, Cannondale, or Colnago with 80mm deep full carbon wheels, and 3T cockpit and seat post riding at 15mph? Isnt that a little overkill for the rider and the ride itself? Doesnt that make you laugh with the absurdity of it?


I dunno. What if it's their only bike but they wanted to do that ride for whatever particular reason?


----------



## Bob Ross

My feelings on the wearing pro team cycling kit thing are mixed: On the one hand, it's just like kids who wear Michael Jordan basketball jerseys, or Peyton Manning football jerseys, right?

Except, it isn't: You never see kids on the playground b-ball court sporting a full Chicago Bulls uniform...they just wear the jersey. Likewise, nobody rocks a full New York Giants team kit with the shoulder pads and the shiny pants and the team-issue kneesocks etc just for a backyard scrimmage.

So when I see recreational cyclists on a club ride or a jaunt to their local coffee shop wearing a full Radio Shack team kit, I gotta shake my head. You sir look like an idiot. Sorry, I had to say it.

On the other hand, I fully support the Do Whatever You Like So Long As It Doesn't Hurt Anybody philosophy. Ride what you like, wear what you like, don't pay attention to what other people say or think.


----------



## jlandry

the_don said:


> I only wear pro kit, Rock Racing is the best because they have skulls and everyone knows that is bad ass. That's why no cars ever mess with me.
> 
> Also, I get mad props from other riders, but that might be because of my retro classic Klein build.


Funny. I was wearing my RR jersey and was passed by a group of about 20 bikers on Harleys. They all raised their fists in the air as if to give me props.


----------



## arai_speed




----------



## BernyMac

Does anyone in here really have the audacity to approach anyone in real life and tell them to their face that they look ridiculous or that they look like posers in their team kits? There is no screen and keyboard out there that will protect you from actual and perhaps physical consequences when you try to apply your internet persona!


----------



## gordy748

robdamanii said:


> Funny that some of the best riders I've ever ridden with are old vets who are wearing old school pro team kits. Conversely, some of the sketchiest guys I've ridden with were on the club racing team, wearing the club colors.
> 
> Your theory is ridiculous. Ability level has nothing to do with what flag someone flies.


Nothiung is cooler than old school... to a point. I'd love a nice wool Molteni jersey but I'll leave their wool shorts, thanks. Equally, I was one of the fools that bought the Carrera jeans shorts thinking they looked the business. :blush2:


----------



## seemana

BernyMac said:


> Does anyone in here really have the audacity to approach anyone in real life and tell them to their face that they look ridiculous or that they look like posers in their team kits? There is no screen and keyboard out there that will protect you from actual and perhaps physical consequences when you try to apply your internet persona!



If a buddy of mine, or a complete stranger for that matter, showed up for a ride wearing a full pro kit and proceeded to ask my opinion on whether or not I thought it looked goofy (kind of like the OP did), I would give him my honest answer.

Yes my friend, I personally think you look a little ridiculous.

Complete stranger, no opinion solicited, I still think you look a little ridiculous, but I'm not going to tell you that. You didn't care enough to ask. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR_GRUMPY

Wear what you want
Wear your helmet backwards
Wear your bib straps outside your jersey
Wear your eyewear earpieces inside your helmet straps.
Wear long black socks.
Wear a "Pro Kit" from Nashbar.
Wear cut off jeans
Wear a "wife beater"
Wear shorts that make you look like a plumber.
Wear a construction hard hat.

Ride your bike.....
Ride fast
Ride slow
Ride your bike.

You won't see me wearing any of the above (I'd rather be dead)...............
and you won't see me snicker to my friends, until after you go past.
.
.
.


----------



## Sangster

Wear what you want.


----------



## CheapTrek

Jiggy said:


> Well I hear you guys saying wear it, and thanks for the encouragement! Lol, but I want your honest opinions of what you'd think if you seen a guy wearing a full cycling jersey. Or what would fellow riders you know think?
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't wanna be a poser, but I was planning on buying the whole sha-bang top,bottoms,matching helmet, gloves,matching red framed shades, and matching shoes


Of course you can do whatever you want to (your body, your money) but here are some things that would rattle around in my mind before doing so:

1. Are you riding a Trek? It would be pretty silly if you were wearing an RSN kit scooting around on a Krestel.

2. Are you fast? There is nothing funnier than a guy in a pro team kit who shows up for a group ride on a $5,000 bike who we wind up having to stop for so he does not get dropped.

If you can pull a 22+ mph average for 40 miles, I don't care if you show up in a clown suit. You would be one badass effing clown.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

wear whatever you want !

That said, I would avoid the polka dots bibs


----------



## wayneo

I look for the team stuff that no one knows. like the polish team for ferrari of course my luck I ride with someone from Poland. But I will admit I wouldnt do the whole thing but thats my insecurities not yours so if you want to do it. It wouldn't affect me at all as long as your good peeps which I know your are because you ride a bike.


----------



## QED

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Wear what you want
> You won't see me wearing any of the above (I'd rather be dead)...............
> and you won't see me snicker to my friends, until after you go past.
> 
> .


I think Mr. Grumpy, that you hit on the root of the OP's question. Is his fragile self-esteem going to be able to take it when he hears someone snicker at his clothing? Or will he crumble and never ride again? 

As for me, I will be wearing my cycling skirt, my snazzy super cute cycling tank top which matches my bike, my 5 year old mtb shoes which still are in great condition, with white socks that are not cycling specific while riding my old steel bike. And I won't mind hearing you snicker when I go past because I will be saying "on your left"


----------



## spade2you

robdamanii said:


> Funny that some of the best riders I've ever ridden with are old vets who are wearing old school pro team kits. Conversely, some of the sketchiest guys I've ridden with were on the club racing team, wearing the club colors.
> 
> Your theory is ridiculous. Ability level has nothing to do with what flag someone flies.


I'll stick with theories that keep me and my bike from falling on the pavement.


----------



## Old Roadie88

Back in the day, I dreamed of buying that La Vie Claire jersey at my LBS. Such a great design. But I was afraid of looking like a phony. Wish I had bought that thing. And wish I could still fit into my 7-Eleven or PDM jerseys.

Get what you like and feels good to YOU.


----------



## mapeiboy

Do you come here everyday to ask if you can wear this or that to work ? no , of course not . It is your money , you can do whatever you want with it . You do not need other people's permission to wear the team kit -- from head to toe . Fred is those who do not have the balls to wear what they like .


----------



## arai_speed

Honestly....who in this picture looks cool?


----------



## King Arthur

Jiggy said:


> Hey guys be honest, do you think it's silly or "cheesey" for someone whom you know isn't pro (and possibly a new to cycling) to be wearing a team cycling jersey from a pro team? I personally wanted to purchase the 2010 Team Radioshack Jersey, but I'm having second thoughts.
> 
> So honestly guys....would an experienced cyclist look at me like I'm a dummy?
> Perhaps I shouldn't care what others think and do what makes me happy right?


I have worn many pro-team kits, mainly because the colors are bright, and I can be seen more easily on the road. If some-one takes offense to the wearing tell em to go suck it.
Had it happen when I lined up at a local event. No big deal, but some schmuck took exception to it. I told him to kiss my bass, and passed him and dropped him rather unceremoniously on the first climb of the day. Nuff said.


----------



## Mapei

Yes, I care about my on-bike aesthetics, and what that means is that I wear what I think looks good, whatever that opinion might be that particular day. Sometimes it's my one team kit (an AG2R kit that practically everybody on this website thinks is hideous). Sometimes it's my Lounge Jersey and black riding bibs. Sometimes it's my boring-looking, faded but still extremely comfortable solid blue Pearl Izumi jersey and a pair of blue Castelli bibs I bought about ten years ago. When I'm just toodling around on my go-to-coffee bike, it's jeans and a polo shirt. 

In any case, maybe it's because I live in live-and-let-live Southern California, but I'm continually amazed at how conservative some of my fellow posters are, clothing-wise.


----------



## Lanna

I prefer to coordinating outfits. Maybe, it's because I'm a woman. I don't mind dressing in a jersey/shorts/socks/shoes from different companies. But, I don't really find clashing colors aesthetically pleasing for me. I prefer solid colors as opposed to logos/brands all over my clothes for the same reason someone else stated earlier... team kits/pro kits make me feel like I should know what I'm doing. And, I'm just learning. 

I have a friend who wears coordinating shorts/jerseys. He used to race and ride with an organized group. Now, he rides with friends. Sometimes he wears a pro team kit - jersey/shorts. To me, a beginner, he does not look silly or a poseur. He is athletic and is badass no matter what kit he sports. He rides a lot slower for me and mentors me. He is kind and that is more important than being a judgmental ass or badass.


----------



## Cableguy

I don't understand the, "Who cares what anyone else thinks, do it if you want! Who's gonna stop you?" Well we all hold off from doing what we truly want every single day... and usually for good reason!

Now this is just my opinion. Wearing a sports jersey/outfit while watching a game with others around makes sense, you're showing support. I get it, it's like painting your face or holding up signs. Wearing that stuff in general though day to day past the age of like 16 strikes me as being a little weird... weird in the same way I see someone with a big tattoo on their arm. Not a big deal, I just personally would not do it. Different stokes for different folks. Wearing the stuff while actually playing the sport is strange, to me it shows you don't take the activity seriously and/or are trying to appear more important than you are.


----------



## qatarbhoy

Arai, you are right to suggest that no-one in that photo you poasted looks cool. Partly because they are all wearing hideous kits and partly because not a single jersey appears to fit (or their bodies are horribly mis-shapen, it's one of the two).

Now, a well-designed cycling jersey, closely fitting a well-sculpted body (preferably a woman's, YMMV): that _does_ look cool. Or hawwwt.



Old Roadie88 said:


> Back in the day, I dreamed of buying that La Vie Claire jersey at my LBS. Such a great design. But I was afraid of looking like a phony. Wish I had bought that thing. And wish I could still fit into my 7-Eleven or PDM jerseys.


Good point... even the Fredliest pro kits will all be studly retro kits eventually. I love my team jerseys and they get cooler every year, especially those whose teams are already defunct.


----------



## Juzzy004

I wouldn't recommend trying to match your entire kit, especially including shoes and helmet. Firstly, it does cry poser and makes you look like a bit of a try hard.
Down the track, you'll be wanting to buy other jerseys, nicks, gilets, etc. This limits your options. There are plenty of generic and awesome looking kits from leading brands such as Santini & Nalini that work.
When I first got into riding, I bought the Gerolsteiner & FDJ nicks & jerseys. I wouldn't wear them now.
You can also consider buying a kit that is the same brand as your bike like Look, Pinarello, Colnago, etc. Even some of these options are a little over the top, IMO.
That all said, do and wear what makes YOU happy. Cyclists (when you get semi serious about it, riding in groups), can get extremely pretentious. Forget all the douche bags that are only about all the labels & high end gear and just enjoy the ride.


----------



## MXL

RJP Diver said:


> People wear pro baseball/football/basketball/hockey/soccer jerseys all the time - even going as far as to wear the names and numbers of specific professional athletes - and no one gives them grief for wearing "pro kit" so why do cyclists do so? No one says "Hey, look at the poseur pretending to be Derek Jeter!"



They would definitely give you sh!t if you wore the whole pro football kit (as an adult) with all the pads and helmet to a game of touch football; but, if looking like a dork makes you feel warm and fuzzy, that's all that matters. Heck, me and my buddies kitted up to play football when we were 12.

I think it's much more understandable to wear the jersey that advertises a local team or LBS. Also, it's not too goofy to simply wear the pro cycling jersey if it floats your boat - wearing the whole kit with bibs, socks and jersey is not for me, but to each his own. 

Moreover, I find the wannabees that wear the time trial gear that have trouble dropping me on the bike trail at 18-20 mph is kinda funny - you know the dude with the solid rear wheel and sperm looking helmet and the whole Discovery Channel kit. Nonetheless, what really matters is that you're out exercising and have all the important parts covered. :thumbsup:


----------



## asindc

......No.


----------



## Buzzard

Save yourself the future second guessing. Buy something else.


----------



## MXL

Jiggy said:


> Well I hear you guys saying wear it, and thanks for the encouragement! Lol, but I want your honest opinions of what you'd think if you seen a guy wearing a full cycling jersey. Or what would fellow riders you know think?
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't wanna be a poser, but I was planning on buying the whole sha-bang top,bottoms,matching helmet, gloves,matching red framed shades, and matching shoes


You work hard to earn your money and you should spend it on whatever you want if it makes you happy. I am one of those idiots that doesn't mind dropping 10K for a bike, but won't buy cycling clothes unless they are on sale at Performance. However, I did spend $300 on a Raider's jersey a few years back - I don't know what's worse, the fact that I spent $300 or that it's a Raider's jersey.


----------



## eidolon

Silly is in the eye of the beholder.

I personally think that plastering yourself with logos is silly, whether they are from a pro team or just random bike brands. And all non-cyclists think that lycra looks completely ridiculous anyway, so whether you are festooned in logos or it, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Alaska Mike

I have two full sets of kit from Quick Step. I got them for cheap (previous season designs) and they were a brand that fits me well (Vermarc). I only wear them in the winter, riding the trainer, watching old Paris-Roubaix and Flanders videos. Sets the mood, wicks sweat, and doesn't chafe the naughty bits.

I also have a Flandria jersey, because it was the greatest team of all time. Period. I'll wear that one anywhere.

Other than that, I have some matching kit (i.e. Vermarc's Frog of Flanders) because I like the way it looks and fits. I wear my team's kit because that's the deal I signed up for, I like the way it fits, and as a show of solidarity with my teammates and sponsors. I have a bunch of mis-matched kit because while I'm willingto pay for Rapha and Assos bibs, I can't justify the jerseys.

Bottom line is, as long as the shorts aren't white, wear whatever you want to.


----------



## jsedlak

Wear whatever you want.

I love the way the Leopard-Trek kit looks and the way it fits me.


----------



## E-Wing

Don't give a rip about what anyone thinks. Wear what you like, ride what you like, hell just be who you like.


----------



## Rider Dave

Bicycling mag has pro team kits as one of their top 10 cycle don'ts. That said in any other sport fans wear the jersys and not a peep is spoken. Face painting... That's another story. I personally don't but I don't have a Leaf's jersey either. I do however don the green eggs and ham on occasion.


----------



## Rider Dave

Alaska Mike said:


> I have two full sets of kit from Quick Step. I got them for cheap (previous season designs) and they were a brand that fits me well (Vermarc). I only wear them in the winter, riding the trainer, watching old Paris-Roubaix and Flanders videos. Sets the mood, wicks sweat, and doesn't chafe the naughty bits.
> 
> I also have a Flandria jersey, because it was the greatest team of all time. Period. I'll wear that one anywhere.
> 
> Other than that, I have some matching kit (i.e. Vermarc's Frog of Flanders) because I like the way it looks and fits. I wear my team's kit because that's the deal I signed up for, I like the way it fits, and as a show of solidarity with my teammates and sponsors. I have a bunch of mis-matched kit because while I'm willingto pay for Rapha and Assos bibs, I can't justify the jerseys.
> 
> Bottom line is, as long as the shorts aren't white, wear whatever you want to.


Just noticed your profile pic. How do you like your ride. What rims? Have you upgraded?


----------



## andre71144

MXL said:


> You work hard to earn your money and you should spend it on whatever you want if it makes you happy. I am one of those idiots that doesn't mind dropping 10K for a bike, but won't buy cycling clothes unless they are on sale at Performance. However, I did spend $300 on a Raider's jersey a few years back - I don't know what's worse, the fact that I spent $300 or that it's a Raider's jersey.


LOL dude I feel your pain. The're playing the Panthers 12/23/12 in Charlotte I'll be there.


----------



## BernyMac

Rider Dave said:


> Bicycling mag has pro team kits as one of their top 10 cycle don'ts. That said in any other sport fans wear the jersys and not a peep is spoken. Face painting... That's another story. I personally don't but I don't have a Leaf's jersey either. I do however don the green eggs and ham on occasion.


Bicycling mag? Really?


----------



## leadout_kv

I just bought this yesterday - RadioShack Nissan Trek Cycling Jersey - 2012

Why? Because I like the look and design of the jersey, I like Trek bikes and I've always liked Radio Shack. And, I don't care what anyone else thinks.


----------



## soonerrebel

Jiggy said:


> Hey guys be honest, do you think it's silly or "cheesey" for someone whom you know isn't pro (and possibly a new to cycling) to be wearing a team cycling jersey from a pro team? I personally wanted to purchase the 2010 Team Radioshack Jersey, but I'm having second thoughts.
> 
> So honestly guys....would an experienced cyclist look at me like I'm a dummy?
> Perhaps I shouldn't care what others think and do what makes me happy right?


No.

One word in cycling that really doesn't have any meaning is poseur. We ALL like to brag, showoff or get attention .... Ever heard of FACEBOOK!! 


People love to label others. If someone sees you in a PRO jersey going 15 mph and thinks your a PRO they are the lid. If you have a cheap bike they talk "what a crappy bike" , if you have an expensive bike they talk "nice bike ...POSEUR"

Like the others have said just wear what YOU want. If someone thinks its silly OK THEY think its silly, but why would you care.


----------



## gregario

Jiggy said:


> Hey guys be honest, do you think it's silly or "cheesey" for someone whom you know isn't pro (and possibly a new to cycling) to be wearing a team cycling jersey from a pro team? I personally wanted to purchase the 2010 Team Radioshack Jersey, but I'm having second thoughts.
> 
> So honestly guys....would an experienced cyclist look at me like I'm a dummy?
> Perhaps I shouldn't care what others think and do what makes me happy right?


Stuart O'Grady once told me that as a professional he doesn't care what people wear. He is perfectly OK with a fan wearing a pro team jersey. But he did say that in his opinion a World Championship Jersey is just too prestigious for the average person to wear. As for me, I have a few "pro" jerseys, none of current teams, that I do wear. In all honestly I do sometimes feel like a tool wearing them. That's not to say that I don't like the look. Lately I've tended to buy non pro jerseys but if there is one I really like I might go for it. They have to be not too wild though, I don't want the logos of 20 different sponsors.


----------



## danl1

I'm with the baseball / football analogists: If you are a team fan, no worries, wear and enjoy.

For me personally, I'm not much one for the sports "hero" mentality, so it's not for me. 

There are a few kits I thought were simply visually cool enough to be worn; I've always regretted not picking up one of the old ONCE jerseys when I had a chance. 


There is a line that gets crossed, though. I occasionally come across a guy in full Disco kit, right down to the 'team' bike and matching helmet, shoe covers, and gloves. Even without regard to the "fallen angels" issue, that's kind of silly.


----------



## Sylint

I don't, only because I'm a bigger guy and still haven't lost enough weight to fit into most of the pro-team offerings. Otherwise I'd have Garmin's TDF jersey from last year and most likely a few other selections.

If you are someone who is going to judge me based on the outfit I decided to wear when we go for a ride, then I doubt you're the type of person I would be friends with anyways. 

Wear what you want to wear. With the exception of 5 or so posters on this board, none of us will ever be, are, or have been professional cyclists, and to pretend otherwise is completely ridiculous.

Our sport is growing here in the US, and we should be incredibly grateful for that. More awareness, more infrastructure, etc is coming our way because of these "freds" in their team kits and expensive bikes and 14 mph averages. Why on earth does that bother you? 

The fact that it does says much more about YOU than them.


----------



## BostonG

*Da Troof part II*

I’m sorry but I must chime in once more…I just can’t stand it. So many people saying you shouldn’t care what others think, dress how you like, do what you like, etc. Ridiculous.

Do you shave? Do you dress in more than a pair of boxer shorts when you go outside? Do you get your hair cut? Do you exercise because you like the way it makes your body look (or will make it look when you reach a goal)? Or is it that you don’t care about how you look and the only thing you are after is fitness? It’s all because you (and most everyone else) cares about what others think. To not care is completely abnormal so don’t let people who say you shouldn’t care make you feel like you’re a conformist sheep who only follows the herd. Sure, it’s a free Country, you can do what you want, you are perfectly free to look foolish. Hell, maybe I’ll get a neck tattoo and get multiple facial piercings. Note that many don’t say if they think you will look silly, they just say you should do what you want. 

They all care and I betcha they factor in what others think when they pick out some of their stuff – they just want to feel like they don’t and the Interwebzzzz are a perfect place to do that. Image is important and it’s not a character weakness to care about what you project to the outside world. And not wanting to not look foolish even in front of people you don’t know is normal. So for all those that say you should wear whatever you want and not care what others think, I wonder what they would think if they saw you in a full pro kit on one of their rides. 

If you hadn’t posted this question and instead bought a full pro team kit, took a pic, and then posted that and asked “don’t I look cool”, I can only imagine the insults and wonderfully sarcastic comments that would be hurled at you, many (I’ll bet) from the very same people who say do what you want. So yeah, I’m in favor of doing what you want but do it wisely unless you really don’t care about being “that guy”.


----------



## arai_speed

On my training ride yesterday the majority of riders had matching kits - most seem like local teams others seemed like pro team kits. There was a guy wearing a full Bianchi kit that even matched his bike. I thought it looked pretty cool.

Maybe the OP is still in High School and this stuff concerns him?


----------



## Sylint

I've gone for a ride in this outfit.

so probably don't care


----------



## mpre53

arai_speed said:


> Honestly....who in this picture looks cool?


One or two who do look hot, though.


----------



## David23

Sylint said:


> I don't, only because I'm a bigger guy and still haven't lost enough weight to fit into most of the pro-team offerings. Otherwise I'd have Garmin's TDF jersey from last year and most likely a few other selections.
> 
> If you are someone who is going to judge me based on the outfit I decided to wear when we go for a ride, then I doubt you're the type of person I would be friends with anyways.
> 
> Wear what you want to wear. With the exception of 5 or so posters on this board, none of us will ever be, are, or have been professional cyclists, and to pretend otherwise is completely ridiculous.
> 
> Our sport is growing here in the US, and we should be incredibly grateful for that. More awareness, more infrastructure, etc is coming our way because of these "freds" in their team kits and expensive bikes and 14 mph averages. Why on earth does that bother you?
> 
> The fact that it does says much more about YOU than them.


Nicely said, and truly to the heart of the matter. I'll keep wearing my vintage Mapei Jerseys and poke along at my own pace, enjoying the ride.


----------



## tjkm

I debated this three years ago when I began riding road. I settled with a cool looking pearl izumi shorts/jersey. I wear my dirty mountain bike shoes, a random pair of gloves and a hand me down helmet. No one has ever said anything to me, and I honestly don't care if some one takes issue with my gear.


----------



## eickmewg

No, when they pay me I will.


----------



## DazzyBee

I wouldnt wear one until I had been riding for a while


----------



## Shinjukan

My light take on this is if you're going to wear a Pro kit and like what the OP mentioned as complete with all the accessories of a pro rider, then at least pay homage to the team you're emulating by being a better rider and a role model while on the road. By the way, try avoiding those Cols until you've become a stronger climber, lest endure the snickers of everybody who see you laboring at 1mph on a 4% grade. Just busting chops.


----------



## jnbrown

Often you can find Pro kits cheaper than generic looking clothing.
For that reason I have several sets of Saxo Bank bibs and jersey's.
I didn't buy them so I could look like Contador but because they are good quality for a good price.
I also have jerseys from UC Davis, UCLA and Cal Poly cycling teams because that is where my daughters went to college.


----------



## dexetr30

I won't wear anything with a brand logo on it. This is true for my street clothes and my kit. The way I see it, you're paying that company to advertise for them. Imo, it should be the other way around. If I'm wearing a kit with a company logo printed all over it then I'm advertising for that company and they need to send me a check every time I wear it. 

However, I do wear kits with my lbs logo on it. They pay me to do so and they are a really great shop. By "pay" I mean, they give me huge discounts when I need stuff and have even done a few things mechanic wise and not charged me. To me, that's payment.


----------



## Cableguy

jnbrown said:


> Often you can find Pro kits cheaper than generic looking clothing.
> For that reason I have several sets of Saxo Bank bibs and jersey's.
> I didn't buy them so I could look like Contador but because they are good quality for a good price.


If there were even cheaper, better quality kits available but with Justin Bieber on them would you still buy those for yourself?


----------



## RaptorTC

I'm in the general consensus that says wearing a pro team's jersey is fine as long as you don't take it overboard with matching bibs, socks, sunglasses, etc. 

The analogy of basketball fans playing in their favorite players jersey comes in again here. While its common to see them wearing the jersey, I haven't really seen anyone playing in their favorite team's jersey, shorts, headband, socks, and shoes.


----------



## arai_speed

dexetr30 said:


> I won't wear anything with a brand logo on it. This is true for my street clothes and my kit. The way I see it, you're paying that company to advertise for them. Imo, it should be the other way around. If I'm wearing a kit with a company logo printed all over it then I'm advertising for that company and they need to send me a check every time I wear it.
> 
> However, I do wear kits with my lbs logo on it. They pay me to do so and they are a really great shop. By "pay" I mean, they give me huge discounts when I need stuff and have even done a few things mechanic wise and not charged me. To me, that's payment.


Sooo you do buff out/cover the brand name of the bicycle you ride? Shoes? Helmet?


----------



## nightfend

RaptorTC said:


> I'm in the general consensus that says wearing a pro team's jersey is fine as long as you don't take it overboard with matching bibs, socks, sunglasses, etc.


Opposite for me. If I see a guy wearing a pro team jersey and then completely unmatching bib shorts, I think it looks terrible. At least get those to match.


----------



## qatarbhoy

nightfend said:


> Opposite for me. If I see a guy wearing a pro team jersey and then completely unmatching bib shorts, I think it looks terrible. At least get those to match.


Black bibs FTW, you can't go wrong with black bibs. Even Tommy Voeckler looked better with black shorts than with those silly polka dot ones.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Actually i did like the polka dot bibs, that's one kit I will surely buy. The Europcar polka dots kit


----------



## MCG DAWG

I'm 38, in decent shape, am a newb on a road bike for only 6 months. I'm riding a low end Trek Aluminum Frame. I'll show up for a ride in my current BMC matching bib and jersey and I always get comments, some positive and some negative. 

Just got the kit a month ago. First ride out on it couple of guys had some smart ass comments in the lot before I ride. I dont' mind a hard time from people I know but jackassery from strangers is not well tolerated. Well, I may not look it and I may not be on a sled that shows it but I've got a bit of get up and go. Both smartasses withered in our "fast group" with a 20mph pace and wouldn't take any pulls. I just hammered them on every climb and made a point to give let them know we would slow down and wait on them. 

Got one comment more in fun from a new "fast group" I rode with this week. Was all I could do to hold on in the line with a 23+ pace over 45 miles. In that bunch I'll take any crap they want to give me as there's not a one of them I can ride off my wheel!

Honestly don't care if it makes me look like a noob. I'm new to the sport, needed to buy bibs and jerseys, and the BMC kit is in my favorite colors.


----------



## MCG DAWG

I'm 195 lbs and thus climbing is not my forte to say the least. In my first century two months ago we were on a 2.5 mile climb up a 7-8% grade with a lot of switchbacks. Being a noob and being a bit slow I was a good ways back. There were two guys within eyeshot and earshot of me in polka dot KOM jerseys. They caught a good bit of **** being back there with the rest of us clydesdale/slowpokes. I wouldn't dear own anything polkadot for fear it is nothing but a giant target on your back and an invite to provoke attacks on every hill you go up in a group ride.


----------



## spade2you

MCG DAWG said:


> I'm 195 lbs and thus climbing is not my forte to say the least. In my first century two months ago we were on a 2.5 mile climb up a 7-8% grade with a lot of switchbacks. Being a noob and being a bit slow I was a good ways back. There were two guys within eyeshot and earshot of me in polka dot KOM jerseys. They caught a good bit of **** being back there with the rest of us clydesdale/slowpokes. I wouldn't dear own anything polkadot for fear it is nothing but a giant target on your back and an invite to provoke attacks on every hill you go up in a group ride.


I'd like to consider myself a disciplined rider and I stick to the prescribed training plan and intensity. Even if I'm supposed to be on a recovery day, I can't resist attacking someone wearing KOM in the hills.


----------



## superflylondon

I was reading this entire thread and I was thinking I'd never wear a pro team kit and then I just realized I wear one team kit at least once a week, sometimes twice! I have the Rapha Condor team kit and love it, both how it feels, performs and for looks. I just realized mentally I was wearing a full team kit, haha.

Anyway I don't think anyone should care about what they wear, if you like it that is all that matters. I see all kinds of choices out on the road and unless I am doing intervals I will usually always slow down and have a conversation or short chat if I catch up to a rider on the road regardless of what they're wearing. 

I normally wear a matching kit, either of a company like Craft (no team) or my local club team and sometimes a rapha country jersey with just plain black bibs. I just wear what I feel comfortable in. Heck I have a bright yellow Hincapie jersey that I'll wear if I know I might out a bit late; never feel like an idiot in that jersey, I feel safer. I would never wear that yellow jersey on a club ride or any pro team stuff, not that I am against it but I just don't want the ribbing and frankly I don't like any of them. I don't wear Toronto Blue Jays baseball clothes or hats all and I am a huge fan.

In my hockey league or even in pick up games I will very rarely see someone wearing a pro-team jersey but will see those same people wear a pro jersey while shopping or out for a drink. Especially if their team is playing on tv.


----------



## MCG DAWG

The great dizzy dean once said "It ain't braggin' if you can back it up". I'd make dang sure I was amongst the best in the area before pulling on that jersey. That's nothing I'll ever have to worry about.


----------



## Dan333sp

Guess what? I have 2 US postal jerseys, and I sometimes wear them, even with my unshaven legs. I'll get the "lance!" catcalls from motorists sometimes, but I think they're cool looking and match my older blue/red Trek so I don't particularly care.


----------



## Bill2

These guys are rocking their Tour kit:


----------



## RJP Diver

Bill2 said:


> These guys are rocking their Tour kit:


Pink Polka Dot = "King of the Fenders"?










:thumbsup:


----------



## Oxtox

MCG DAWG said:


> ...a newb on a road bike for only 6 months... Was all I could do to hold on in the line with a 23+ pace over 45 miles.


one time...at band camp...


----------



## qatarbhoy

RJP Diver said:


> Pink Polka Dot = "King of the Fenders"?:thumbsup:


Also... nice rack. You could strap a good-sized hipster satchel onto that.


----------



## mrbull

I don't care what other people wear, I've ridden with people in all kinds of kits; but the full head to toe treatment seems a bit much.

I am sorely tempted to get a pair of the FDJ TdF bibs. Just to have BigMat printed across my a$$.


----------



## MCG DAWG

*So you doubt me?*



Oxtox said:


> one time...at band camp...


You don't think someone can get into decent shape and ride that fast 6 mos after getting on the bike? Sorry to disappoint you but it happened. I'll happily link the strava data but this thing won't let me as I don't have enough posts to link pics. 

Twenty years ago I was a fairly elite distance runner (4:20's in the mile, 940's 2 mile, 1530's 5k) who chose not to run on scholarship in college. Blessed with some good V02 max I just put it on a shelf and didn't use it for 20 years. Hit 220lbs last year and decided to do something about it. Have lost 25lbs since getting on the bike and have some more to go. Happy to have made it up to the fastest group of the guys I ride with but there's PLENTY of guys in this area riding MUCH faster than I'll ever hope to. 

I've done a metric at 21.5 (1300 ft climb) and a century at 20.8 avg (4500 ft climb). Not solo mind you but in a group/pace line. I'm happy to have gotten some speed and endurance rather quickly but I have a LOT to learn about the bike, group rides, and proper pace line work/controlling my pulls/etc.


----------



## MCG DAWG

See if this will let me link now. Got a few more posts under my belt. 

07/17/2012 La Fayette, GA- SS Villanow on Strava






Or the Garmin Connect. 

http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/200425077

<iframe width='465' height='548' frameborder='0' src='http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/200425077'></iframe>


----------



## eidolon

arai_speed said:


> Sooo you do buff out/cover the brand name of the bicycle you ride? Shoes? Helmet?


I've actually done this. Not with everything as it would've been too hard, but my old custon Ti mountain frame was made with no headtube badge, no decals. I dremelled off the Shimano logos on the derailleurs and cranks, the Avid logos off the brake calipers and levers. I kept one sticker on the fork in case I decided to sell the fork.

The bike looked pretty weird without logos, which made me realise just how 'normal' we consider logos on products.

My new road bike has 37 logos or model designations on it (wtf Giant?!?). I won't bother buffing logos off components again, but If I ever have a road frame made up, it'll have exactly one manufacturer logo on the frame, probably on one chainstay.


----------



## JC650

Its the attitude of the person that matters more than what they wear.


----------



## homebrewevolver

everyone says that it is but i would never judge someone for something stupid like that. if i started talking to them and they tried to pretend to be on the team that would be diffrent.


----------



## David Loving

Your problem is that you think everybody is looking at and thinking about you and what you're wearing. Trust me. They are only thinking about themselves. Wear whatever the heck you want.


----------



## Erion929

David Loving said:


> Your problem is that you think everybody is looking at and thinking about you and what you're wearing. Trust me. They are only thinking about themselves. Wear whatever the heck you want.



Agree....if you asked me what items any of the last 10 cyclists that I saw was wearing, I couldn't name you one shoe, one jersey, or one bib brand. 

I'd say that as long as you don't mind being a "trophy" for passing cyclists, it really doesn't matter. Have fun riding!

**


----------



## dougclaysmith

Few years back I lined up a for cat 4 / 5 crit, and some dude had a total HTC kit on. The organizer gave him all sorts of crap.

My tow cents, my wife really likes the King of the Mountiain jersey from the TdF, I'm like don't you dare get me one, I'll never wear it. Unless you fly up hills, it's a. It cheesy.

There are some really cool lower ranking team jerseys you could get and no one would pick up on. There is a Audi racing team one, that I would love to get. .


----------



## giant4ever

Yes u are totaly right my friend, they dont think or look at you.....


----------



## Dan333sp

dougclaysmith said:


> There are some really cool lower ranking team jerseys you could get and no one would pick up on. There is a Audi racing team one, that I would love to get. .


I tend to feel like wearing Euro continental team kit (here in the US at least) for less well recognized teams with no big name riders, or wearing kit from such a team that is defunct or relatively obscure (saw a Lampre kit recently... surprised to see that in Virginia!) is acceptable/cool because it shows you aren't just a bandwagon fan of cycle racing like a lot of the guys in BMC gear who bought their stuff in July, 2011, or the dopes like me who still occasionally wear Disco/USPS gear because of Lance.


----------



## dracula

Jiggy said:


> Hey guys be honest, do you think it's silly or "cheesey" for someone whom you know isn't pro (and possibly a new to cycling) to be wearing a team cycling jersey from a pro team? I personally wanted to purchase the 2010 Team Radioshack Jersey, but I'm having second thoughts.
> 
> So honestly guys....would an experienced cyclist look at me like I'm a dummy?
> Perhaps I shouldn't care what others think and do what makes me happy right?


I do not think wearing a team jersey makes you look off kilter. But I think you will be making a statement by wearing it.


----------



## rideorglide

If you like it wear it.

Personally, my favorite team kit is the RBR Lounge Kit. 

Bib straps are a bit tight on the shoulders ... guess I could stand to lose a few pounds. :0 
or find s/o to trade with for some larger bibs, lol.


----------



## asindc

Dan333sp said:


> I tend to feel like wearing Euro continental team kit (here in the US at least) for less well recognized teams with no big name riders, or wearing kit from such a team that is defunct or relatively obscure (saw a Lampre kit recently... surprised to see that in Virginia!) is acceptable/cool because it shows you aren't just a bandwagon fan of cycle racing like a lot of the guys in BMC gear who bought their stuff in July, 2011, or the dopes like me who still occasionally wear Disco/USPS gear because of Lance.


Like the ONCE team. One of my favorite jerseys.


----------



## scottma

I really dont care what people wear, but today I saw something that made me think of this thread. I'm at the end of a MUT where people stop, rest, refill water and continue on. These two guys pull up, one on a Pinarello with full team Sky kit, the other on a Trek with full RS kit. Both bikes looked showroom new, as did the kits. Both guys were pretty tubby.They got a few looks from many of the people stopped there. You couldn't help but notice them.


----------



## Rider Dave

Was your answer yeh or neh?


----------



## snosaw

If wearing a Pro Kit inspires someone to ride?...Wear it. Any kit is better than cotton. 
"Trek with full RS kit"...was it Frank or Andy?


----------



## scottma

These guys were no Frank, Andy, Wiggo or Cav. They were pretty tubby and looked silly IMO,


----------



## phoehn9111

I lucked out and got a three kits on ebay used in excellent condition for a song which match
exactly my team logo frame. I am aware it is a faux pas, but they look so much better than
the bland 'everyman' stuff, and I usually ride alone and as fast as I can possibly go at all times,
so I won't be hanging around to hear anyones snide comments.


----------



## chocostove

I've never understood wearing full team kits unless you're on the team. I don't mind wearing the jerseys when I like a team, but I have no intention of dressing up like I'm on the team.

Lord knows I'll chase down anyone in a polka dot jersey. Every. Time. It just sets off the hyper competitive part of my brain.

And unless you're a world champion, then no, you don't get to wear the rainbow.

Anyone can buy a jersey. Not everyone can earn one. However, dressing like a goober is always free.


----------



## BernyMac

scottma said:


> These guys were no Frank, Andy, Wiggo or Cav. They were pretty tubby and looked silly IMO,


You should have approached them and told them what was on your mind. :blush2:


----------



## netbeui22

Yes! =)


----------



## scottma

BernyMac said:


> You should have approached them and told them what was on your mind. :blush2:


Why? That would have been very rude and mean spirited.


----------



## davd422

who cares...wear what you want.......Its funny when the guy with the $10,000 bike is getting dropped by the guy wearing the pro team jersey with jean shorts...........


----------



## BernyMac

scottma said:


> Why? That would have been very rude and mean spirited.


You think?!?

Why don't you read the rest of the thread and some of my responses, then think about your question again?


----------



## scottma

Berny, this thread is about peoples opinions. I had no malice towards these two guys. I'm sure they were nice folks. Its ok that I (and others) at that rest stop thought they looked a little silly. That doesn't meant I would want to go and insult them.

So every time you are at work, a restaurant, at the shopping mall and see someone who you think looks a little silly, you go up and tell them so? Or is it you have never had such a thought?


----------



## BernyMac

scottma said:


> Berny, this thread is about peoples opinions. I had no malice towards these two guys. I'm sure they were nice folks. Its ok that I (and others) at that rest stop thought they looked a little silly. That doesn't meant I would want to go and insult them.
> 
> So every time you are at work, a restaurant, at the shopping mall and see someone who you think looks a little silly, you go up and tell them so? Or is it you have never had such a thought?


Read post #55. It's just a few clicks of the mouse, it really isn't that hard. You assume too much.


----------



## spade2you

davd422 said:


> who cares...wear what you want.......Its funny when the guy with the $10,000 bike is getting dropped by the guy wearing the pro team jersey with jean shorts...........


Cuz this happens all the time, right?


----------



## scottma

Berny, I read that post before. I still dont get your point. You are making more of this than it is. Now how about you answer my question.

So every time you are at work, a restaurant, at the shopping mall and see someone who you think looks a little silly, you go up and tell them so? Or is it you have never had such a thought?

I'm sure most non cyclists think I look ridiculous in my Lycra riding gear and funny looking helmet. That's fine. None to date have been rude enough to approach me and tell me so.


----------



## GDTRFB

chocostove said:


> Lord knows I'll chase down anyone in a polka dot jersey. Every. Time. It just sets off the hyper competitive part of my brain.



Even this one? It's a Grateful Dead takeoff of the real KOM jersey. It's my favorite, and I don't wear it much.


----------



## GDTRFB

BTW-

Wear whatever you want


----------



## scottma

GDTRFB said:


> Even this one? It's a Grateful Dead takeoff of the real KOM jersey. It's my favorite, and I don't wear it much.


Not a GD fan, but cool jersey. :thumbsup:


----------



## spade2you

It's obviously a knockoff. A real Grateful Dead jersey would have dots that were moving. Wait, these are moving, unless I'm high.


----------



## Tschai

chocostove said:


> And unless you're a world champion, then no, you don't get to wear the rainbow.
> 
> Anyone can buy a jersey. Not everyone can earn one. However, dressing like a goober is always free.


If you think that wearing team kits and/or WC jerseys make someone look like a goober, fine, so be it. But this idea that you can't wear a WC jersey unless you have earned it is absurd. Too many people erroneously feel that they are part of the pro rider/world champion universe. Well, they are not. They are closer to universe of the guy at the beach on a cruiser.

The reality is as follows:

1. Any rider at the pro level really doesn't give a rat's anus what jersey other people wear. They just don't care. 
2. In fact, a pro rider is probably honored to have other people wear the jersey. They make money this way.2011 HTC Highroad World Champion Rainbow Jersey
3. No a$$hat Cat.II local bully will ever confuse some dude at their club ride for Mark Cavendish. 
4. If a world champion shows up to the local club ride in his rainbow jersey, he is the real goober.


----------



## Andy Pancroft

Well, two weeks after the Giro, we were riding in the hills of Boulder and came up on this guy changing a flat. I IMMEDIATELY thought, "Pro kit...FRED!!!" Then, his friend comes out of the bushes, after an obvious pee break, wearing the same kit. When the guy changing the flat stood, he was a little over six feet and I then immediately recognized Ryder and Dave Z.

Anyway, pro team kits...FRED!!!!


----------



## qatarbhoy

Andy Pancroft said:


> Well, two weeks after the Giro, we were riding in the hills of Boulder and came up on this guy changing a flat. I IMMEDIATELY thought, "Pro kit...FRED!!!" Then, his friend comes out of the bushes, after an obvious pee break, wearing the same kit. When the guy changing the flat stood, he was a little over six feet and I then immediately recognized Ryder and Dave Z.
> 
> Anyway, pro team kits...FRED!!!!


Brilliant story. I hope you were wearing a WC rainbow stripe jersey at the time and dropped them in the last 300m. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dan333sp

Boulder is certainly a place I'd be very hesitant to wear any pro team gear, because it seems like the majority of UCI team riders that are American live in that area. That said, I think it'd be awesome to be passed by one of those guys.


----------



## Andy Pancroft

Dan333sp said:


> Boulder is certainly a place I'd be very hesitant to wear any pro team gear, because it seems like the majority of UCI team riders that are American live in that area. That said, I think it'd be awesome to be passed by one of those guys.


They are indeed all over town!!!! I did a crit in Niwot yesterday and there were plenty of pros riding just to spin there legs!!


----------



## chocostove

Tschai said:


> If you think that wearing team kits and/or WC jerseys make someone look like a goober, fine, so be it. But this idea that you can't wear a WC jersey unless you have earned it is absurd. Too many people erroneously feel that they are part of the pro rider/world champion universe. Well, they are not. They are closer to universe of the guy at the beach on a cruiser.
> 
> The reality is as follows:
> 
> 1. Any rider at the pro level really doesn't give a rat's anus what jersey other people wear. They just don't care.
> 2. In fact, a pro rider is probably honored to have other people wear the jersey. They make money this way.2011 HTC Highroad World Champion Rainbow Jersey
> 3. No a$$hat Cat.II local bully will ever confuse some dude at their club ride for Mark Cavendish.
> 4. If a world champion shows up to the local club ride in his rainbow jersey, he is the real goober.


I'm sure they don't care. Pro riders are pro for a reason. 
I'm pretty neutral on team kits. If I was on a team I'd wear one. But I'm not. Like I said, I like team jerseys. Whole team kits just seem weird to me if I'm not on the team.

As far as WC jerseys etc. I just kinda see it the same way as trophies. It would be weird to go into a persons house, see all kinds of trophies and then learn that they didn't actually earn them, but instead they just "really like the way they look"

Take it as you will.


----------



## tednugent

what's the worse that's going to happen?

Some loser on this site will call you a Fred. No harm no foul, life goes on


----------



## MXL

davd422 said:


> who cares...wear what you want.......Its funny when the guy with the $10,000 bike is getting dropped by the guy wearing the pro team jersey with jean shorts...........



Yep, that's me getting dropped on $10K bike.  I may not be fast (18mph average), but I ride 5,000+ miles per year and have been doing it since I was a kid. I may not be fast , but I have a bike that makes me want to ride. If wearing a pro team kit motivates you, then wear it! You'll look just as goofy as I do on my 10K bikes. If I had a Specialized, TREK, Cannondale or some other cookie cutter bike, clad with Shimano, I'd probably sit at home and watch the grass grow.


----------



## MXL

davd422 said:


> who cares...wear what you want.......Its funny when the guy with the $10,000 bike is getting dropped by the guy wearing the pro team jersey with jean shorts...........



Yep, that's me getting dropped on $10K bike.  I may not be fast (18mph average), but I ride 5,000+ miles per year and have been doing it since I was a kid. I bikes that make me want to ride. If wearing a pro team kit motivates you, then wear it! You'll look just as goofy as I do on my 10K bikes. If I had a Specialized, TREK, Cannondale or some other cookie cutter bike, clad with Shimano, I'd probably sit at home and watch the grass grow.


----------



## asindc

chocostove said:


> I've never understood wearing full team kits unless you're on the team. I don't mind wearing the jerseys when I like a team, but I have no intention of dressing up like I'm on the team.
> 
> Lord knows I'll chase down anyone in a polka dot jersey. Every. Time. It just sets off the hyper competitive part of my brain.
> 
> And unless you're a world champion, then no, you don't get to wear the rainbow.
> 
> Anyone can buy a jersey. Not everyone can earn one. However, dressing like a goober is always free.


That's assuming, of course, that you will be able to chase him/her down.


----------



## chocostove

asindc said:


> That's assuming, of course, that you will be able to chase him/her down.


Ya gotta try, right?


----------



## spade2you

asindc said:


> That's assuming, of course, that you will be able to chase him/her down.


If a person wearing the polka dot jersey is 200lbs+, it's not exactly a challenge.


----------



## Bob Ross

BernyMac said:


> Does anyone in here really have the audacity to approach anyone in real life and tell them to their face that they look ridiculous or that they look like posers in their team kits? There is no screen and keyboard out there that will protect you from actual and perhaps physical consequences when you try to apply your internet persona!


Very first club ride I ever did was led by a husband & wife, both in their late 60s. He was reasonably fast (and so the ride attracted some reasonably fast people), and she was most decidedly _not_ fast; she wore a skort to ride, had a babushka under her helmet, basically looked & acted like a sweet little Jewish grandmother. The club rides they led tended to attract a mix of fast racer-wannabee "A-Riders" and leisurely, stop-and-smell-the-roses recreational "C-Riders".

One of the A-Riders that day was a guy in his early twenties who not only had a very swanky looking Merckx bike, but also wore a full matching Merckx team kit. The whole nine yards. Even I, being very new to the whole group cycling culture, recognized a fashion faux pas; I mean, yeah, this kid could ride, but he wound up looking like a fanboy at best, and maybe a douche at worst.

Sweet little Jewish grandmother ride leader goes right up to this guy at the start of the ride, pats him on the shoulder, and announces to the whole group "Look, we got Eddie Merckx with us today!" And then she spent the entire first half of the ride (until the A and C groups split up) calling him "Eddie": "Nice pull, Eddie!" "Hey Eddie, take the next left!"

I am confident that guy went home and threw out his kit!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

That lady was, in Wiggo's words, a c***


----------



## TomH

When I lived in Marin, CA there seemed to be more riders in team kit than riders in plain jerseys. Guess it kind of became normal.


----------



## Ajost

I would get what you want and ride. I think the team jerseys are pretty cool and wouldn't mind having one

v/r

Ajost


----------



## briantcva

I wouldn't wear one but don't care if others do. Like most things, cycling has little unofficial "rules" that may be dumb but do exist. I've played LOTS of soccer and if you showed up in cargo shorts to a match it spelled noob. On the other hand it just so happened once that that noob was a D1 all-american and schooled us all.



chocostove said:


> I'm sure they don't care. Pro riders are pro for a reason.


I don't think pros care per se, but they are aware of those same rules. Skip to 12:50: Season 2 Episode 4 | Behind THE Barriers


----------



## Newnan3

I probably wouldnt wear an entire team kit. I'd wear the jersey with black shorts or the shorts with a plain jersey but probably not both together.

Some of the pro kits look [email protected] so I can see why people would want to wear them....


----------



## qatarbhoy

For my next group ride I will be dressed as a Jewish grandmother. At least, that's the lesson I've taken from this thread so far.


----------



## Mapei

qatarbhoy said:


> For my next group ride I will be dressed as a Jewish grandmother. At least, that's the lesson I've taken from this thread so far.


Black is the new black. Or is it, Hooray for Grey! Who needs color anyway?


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Bunch of curmudgeons.

Mapei, Kelme, Liquigas or Lampre kits are the only ones worth to be worn, and in full including socks, gloves and cap


----------



## Wardnemisis

I only buy black bibs. The only pro kit I have is a saxo bank one but I never wear the bibs and the jersey at the same time. I have a couple jersey and bibs that match but I don't wear them together either. That's jut my personal choice like only having black bibs. Like I have seen its a personal choice if you want to ride with them on.


----------



## Rider Dave

Lol. Lol


----------



## enzo24

Salsa_Lover said:


> Bunch of curmudgeons.
> 
> Mapei, Kelme, Liquigas or Lampre kits are the only ones worth to be worn, and in full including socks, gloves and cap


European team kits - especially old school ones - can be very cool. USPS jerseys not so much.


----------



## pblind

According to OREC, you may only use Pro Team clothing if the team existed in the past.


----------



## D&MsDad

A few years ago I bought a couple of Vermarc jerseys on sale, for $35 each. One was a Belgian nat. champ jersey, and the other was a Netherlands nat. champ jersey.

Yeah, some may think I'm a poseur, but I got two top level jerseys for $70. I don't care that they're team kit, and (gasp) even worse: national champion stripes. They are great jerseys, and no one would confuse me with a national champion (me, riding around on my 20 year old Cannondale tourer with bar end shifters, rack and fenders).





-----------------------------


----------



## ktc

If I see a rider wearign a particular "pro" jersey, I don't automatically assume they must be a pro. If you're a fan of that team, and just like the jersey style, go ahead an wear it! You're not claiming to be a pro just by wearing it.


----------



## mpre53

ktc said:


> If I see a rider wearign a particular "pro" jersey, I don't automatically assume they must be a pro. If you're a fan of that team, and just like the jersey style, go ahead an wear it! You're not claiming to be a pro just by wearing it.


You mean that guy wearing an older Saxo Bank jersey on my group ride, who I was hanging with for 20 miles, wasn't a pro? 

Damn, I thought I made a breakthrough on that ride.


----------



## jlandry

qatarbhoy said:


> For my next group ride I will be dressed as a Jewish grandmother. At least, that's the lesson I've taken from this thread so far.


I'd hit it.


----------



## hmeuleman

My opinion is that you should wear it if you like the kit. You feel better in a well-designed shirt. The comment of a wannabee is not correct according to me, as you see so many people outside in their basketball kits for example... It's more fan behaviour!


----------



## robdamanii

qatarbhoy said:


> For my next group ride I will be dressed as a Jewish grandmother. At least, that's the lesson I've taken from this thread so far.


Jimmy the Greek? Izzat you?


----------



## Squidly

I wouldn't wear a pro-kit to a club ride or an event. But a weekend ride with buddies? Sure why not, knock yourself out. It looks ridiculous...but there's (unfortunately) no fashion police.


----------



## marzy

I'm not sure if this is applicable to cycling, but only swimmers on Team USA wear team USA suits, caps and warmups. otherwise you're posing. if you're good enough you get to wear the gear.


----------



## arai_speed

I wore my Champions jersey on the local training ride yesterday. Nobody said a peep nor was I confused with a champion as I got spit out the back on the 3rd lap! 

The last time I check I was just out riding my bike and having fun.


----------



## Cableguy

arai_speed said:


> I wore my Champions jersey on the local training ride yesterday. Nobody said a peep nor was I confused with a champion as I got spit out the back on the 3rd lap!
> 
> The last time I check I was just out riding my bike and having fun.


What did they say afterwards when you weren't around?


----------



## arai_speed

Cableguy said:


> What did they say afterwards when you weren't around?


Possibly nothing, possibly how good I looked wearing that jersey....or they were merely wondering why I don't shave my legs. The possibilities are endless and unlike the OP I frankly don't care :-D


----------



## Mapei

If you wear anything but gray, nobody will ever talk to you again.


----------



## 32and3cross

The way I look at it is wearing pro kits is find as long as it's not a race. Wearing championship kits is where it gets iffy, I can see you likely not the champion of Belgium when I see you out rolling around but when you start wearing stars and bars kits while riding in the US I call BS you simply IMO don't wear that unless you earned it. 

Will I demand you take it off? no while I say something about it? sure if it comes, will I think your a twit, yep every time.

Defend it how ever you want but its like buying fake Olympic medal or championship ring and then walking around in it, fake and poserish.


----------



## Mergetrio

I saw someone wearing a full Liquigas-Cannondale outfit today here in northern NJ. I didn't mistake him for Sagan, but got my attention.


----------



## arai_speed

32and3cross said:


> The way I look at it is wearing pro kits is find as long as it's not a race. Wearing championship kits is where it gets iffy, I can see you likely not the champion of Belgium when I see you out rolling around but when you start wearing stars and bars kits while riding in the US I call BS you simply IMO don't wear that unless you earned it.
> 
> Will I demand you take it off? no while I say something about it? sure if it comes, will I think your a twit, yep every time.
> 
> Defend it how ever you want but its like buying fake Olympic medal or championship ring and then walking around in it, fake and poserish.


I fail to see the distinction between the two. You claim that X can only be worn if it's "earned". Yet you are ok with the pro-kits, which, are also "earned" - in that one has to be a really really good cyclist to earn placement on a team.

They just don't hand those out, or do they?

So it seems that enthusiasts don't have to "earn" the right to wear a pro-kit but the same is not true of "earned" jerseys within pro-cycling, which BTW are also available to enthusiasts. Hummm....


----------



## Cableguy

arai_speed said:


> Possibly nothing, possibly how good I looked wearing that jersey....or they were merely wondering why I don't shave my legs. The possibilities are endless and unlike the OP I frankly don't care :-D


IMO what you mean is that you *think* your choice of jersey is fashionable with your riding campanions, and you don't care to worry about it beyond that. Because if one day you overhear your buddies mocking you behind your back, I'm sure you'll care and possibly even reconsider what you wear. Sorry it's just the whole "I don't care what anyone else thinks" thing is a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## arai_speed

Cableguy said:


> IMO what you mean is that you *think* your choice of jersey is fashionable with your riding campanions, and you don't care to worry about it beyond that. Because if one day you overhear your buddies mocking you behind your back, I'm sure you'll care and possibly even reconsider what you wear. Sorry it's just the whole "I don't care what anyone else thinks" thing is a pet peeve of mine.


I'm OK with that and sure, I do *think* my choices are fashionable, others may not, and that's also ok. And the thing about my buddies, it already happened, one of them made fun and thought I was wearing a gay pride jersey! I guess the joke was on him for not knowing what it stood for.

Regardless, I still wear it.


----------



## tullymars

32and3cross said:


> when you start wearing stars and bars kits while riding in the US I call BS you simply IMO don't wear that unless you earned it. .


:shocked: 


I frequently wear a Stars and Bars jersey that states "Honor the Fallen" Are you implying I should not wear the Flag of the country I'm proud of or celebrate it? Surely you can't be serious? If you are referring to the USA team jersey, still, perhaps that person is proud of this country, just as I am! I find it offensive for you to even voice a comment as asinine as this. But hell, we are a free country, even idiots, IMHO, get a voice.


----------



## tullymars

Where in NJ? Are you riding the Fondo in Sept?


----------



## Mergetrio

tullymars said:


> Where in NJ? Are you riding the Fondo in Sept?


9W near Palisades PKWY. I'm not ready for Fondo, though I'm participating in a local triathlon (the bike portion).


----------



## Tschai

Cableguy said:


> IMO what you mean is that you *think* your choice of jersey is fashionable with your riding campanions, and you don't care to worry about it beyond that. Because if one day you overhear your buddies mocking you behind your back, I'm sure you'll care and possibly even reconsider what you wear. Sorry it's just the whole "I don't care what anyone else thinks" thing is a pet peeve of mine.


My pet peeve....a$$hat elitist cyclists that mock other cyclists based on their jersey.


----------



## Cableguy

Tschai said:


> My pet peeve....a$$hat elitist cyclists that mock other cyclists based on their jersey.


What did the mean men say about you? Here, lay down and make yourself comfortable. Let's start off by telling me what team kit you like to wear.


----------



## GDTRFB

This thread sums up why most of the non-cycling world thinks that roadies are a-holes.
Who cares what someone wants to wear? If someone is wearing team clothes, it's because that person _supports or is a fan of that team_, not because they think that they are as good as the team members.
Most cyclists take themselves too seriously, and think that they are better than those around them.
The vast majority of road cyclists, particularly those who have lousy attitudes ride bikes that are several steps above their level of riding. But again why does anyone effing care? If someone who rides 30 miles at 15 mph wants to ride a Cannondale Super Six & wear a Liquigas kit, good for them.
The naysayers are just jerks.

For the record, I don't have any pro-kits or clothes, but that doesn't mean that I won't get some someday. And my next bike will be far more than I need. The one that I have now is as well, but that won't prevent me from buying the next one.
And I'm sure that when I'm riding it, team kit or not, some guy riding a steel bike with fenders & a rear rack will pass me like I'm standing still. And when that happens, I'll smile to myself, and think "good for him."


----------



## FlandersFields

Wear whatever you want. Personally, I like 'far-away' or mediocre teams best. When I meet a guy in a FDJ or Euskaltel kit, I always smile. Never wear Rabo kits, they make you crash.

If you really have a sense of humour, you wear a Festina kit.


----------



## qatarbhoy

FlandersFields said:


> If you really have a sense of humour, you wear a Festina kit.


Or Footon... :yikes:

Personally I'd like a T-Mobile kit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Peter_Klim

tullymars said:


> :shocked:
> 
> 
> I frequently wear a Stars and Bars jersey that states "Honor the Fallen" Are you implying I should not wear the Flag of the country I'm proud of or celebrate it? Surely you can't be serious? If you are referring to the USA team jersey, still, perhaps that person is proud of this country, just as I am! I find it offensive for you to even voice a comment as asinine as this. But hell, we are a free country, even idiots, IMHO, get a voice.


You can ONLY wear a Stars and Striped jersey IF...it is 7/4. 

Otherwise you will get burned at the stake. And even if it is the 4th, if you get into an accident where your jersey hits the ground, you will IMMEDIATELY be flamed!


----------



## FindTheRiver

I've never wanted to wear a pro team jersey, but I don't begrudge anyone else who does. Just enjoy yourself and don't worry about what anyone else thinks. When I see a guy at the gym in a Lakers jersey, I don't think to myself "That fool thinks he's Kobe Bryant". He just likes the Lakers.


----------



## difficult

qatarbhoy said:


> Or Footon... :yikes:
> 
> Personally I'd like a T-Mobile kit. :thumbsup:


Here you go


----------



## captain stubbing

i don' think anyone would begrudge another person's right to wear what they think although there is usually a point at which you go from 'he can wear what they think' to 'wtf is that person thinking!'

i mean when you see those 'people of walmart' emails i'm sure everyone views them in amusement.....can't see anyone protesting that we shouldn't laugh at these people as they have the right to wear what they want.

its sort of like voltaire's pearl of wisdom.....i may not agree with what you are saying but will defend your right to say it.


----------



## qatarbhoy

difficult said:


> Here you go


Thanks, but he only ships within Canada... And I don't want it _that_ badly.


----------



## difficult

qatarbhoy said:


> Thanks, but he only ships within Canada... And I don't want it _that_ badly.


Sorry, I forget I am Canadian sometimes.


----------



## robdamanii

qatarbhoy said:


> Thanks, but he only ships within Canada... And I don't want it _that_ badly.


I've got a medium T-mobile jersey that's too big for me. I might be willing to part with it...


----------



## qatarbhoy

robdamanii said:


> I've got a medium T-mobile jersey that's too big for me. I might be willing to part with it...


It's okay, I'll pass.


----------



## Wood Devil

I have the Louis Garneau Team Jersey and Mondo Evo bib shorts. I'm sure to the inexperience cyclist (or those in cars trying to run you over), they may think I'm kind of a big deal since I ride pretty much full bore the entire way. But to others, they may wonder what a team rider from Canada is always doing tearing up the roads of Taxachusetts.

The way I see it is, if you're going to wear the team kit, try ride like you're on a team. Fast. That way, at least, it may leave some other rides pause to ponder. Especially when you're passing them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mapei

robdamanii said:


> I've got a medium T-mobile jersey that's too big for me. I might be willing to part with it...


I could actually dig a T-Mobile Jersey...this despite the fact our neighborhood is protesting a Cell Tower that T-Mobile illegally put in our neighborhood. PM me with the details.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Every year I buy me some pro kits when they are on sale.

Thus year I got a full 2011 team Sky kit and the 2011 Movistar Spanish champion kit.

I already worn the Sky kit an crossed somebody in full Sky kit on the streets.

The Movistar Spanish Champion kit is really cool, I'll take it out this week


----------



## robdamanii

qatarbhoy said:


> It's okay, I'll pass.


Is this because I don't support shopping overseas?


----------



## qatarbhoy

robdamanii said:


> Is this because I don't support shopping overseas?


Yes, I'm afraid of catching whatever allergy you have to furriners...


----------



## robdamanii

qatarbhoy said:


> Yes, I'm afraid of catching whatever allergy you have to furriners...


They have pills for that you know...


----------



## BostonG

Andy Pancroft said:


> Well, two weeks after the Giro, we were riding in the hills of Boulder and came up on this guy changing a flat.


So you took out your camera and started snapping pictures of the guy while he was changing a flat?


----------



## phoehn9111

I got three full kits of an American "semi-pro"team" like new for dirt cheap on Ebay.
My bike frame is exactly the same colors and markings. From a purely aesthetic
standpoint, the combination is stunning, and yes I know it's silly and a faux pas,
but the damn kits look terrific and I never ride with anyone else anyways this year.


----------



## Rokh On

GDTRFB said:


> This thread sums up why most of the non-cycling world thinks that roadies are a-holes.


not just the non-cycling world - even some on the mtb side of cycling.

speaking of the non-cyclist, OP, are you going to worry about the MANY that think you look absolutely absurb wearing any type of roadie clothes, team or otherwise?

Don't worry about the fashion police. Wear what you want.


----------



## 32and3cross

BernyMac said:


> Does anyone in here really have the audacity to approach anyone in real life and tell them to their face that they look ridiculous or that they look like posers in their team kits? There is no screen and keyboard out there that will protect you from actual and perhaps physical consequences when you try to apply your internet persona!



Yeah I have seen it happen at the velodrome twice, once to a guy wore a national team kit while not on thr national team (and had never been on the team) the other time to someone wearing a national champs jersey, both times the person who approached the person wearing the "offending clothing" was polite but firm that wearing that clothing was not acceptable and that the person should not do it again.


----------



## 32and3cross

tullymars said:


> :shocked:
> 
> 
> I frequently wear a Stars and Bars jersey that states "Honor the Fallen" Are you implying I should not wear the Flag of the country I'm proud of or celebrate it? Surely you can't be serious? If you are referring to the USA team jersey, still, perhaps that person is proud of this country, just as I am! I find it offensive for you to even voice a comment as asinine as this. But hell, we are a free country, even idiots, IMHO, get a voice.



No im talking about a US national championship jersey. if that is what you wearing then your doing it wrong. If not then I don't care that your wearing a flag jersey.


----------



## arai_speed




----------



## professionalsql

I figure any notion of pride disappeared the second I put my Clydesdale butt into a pair of cycling shorts. 

Seriously though. I would agree with the notion that it isn't much different than wearing a player's jersey in any other sport. That said, wearing the full kit is like wearing the Yankees' pinstriped pants in addition to Jeter's jersey - so make your own interpretation there. 

For me personally, the primary reason I don't wear any "team" jersey other than Team In Training, is that I don't care to pay 3-5x what a good jersey should cost just so I can promote someone's team. There are a few businesses I would wear the jersey for, but only because they are awesome supporters of cycling and cyclist - even then I wouldn't pay extra for it.


----------



## royalty

I feel the urge to buy a full on Liquigas Cannondale kit including shoes, socks, helmet, sunglasses, the lot. Jump on a Cannondale Hi-Mod Evo Team replica bike, wheelsuck a random dude up to a hilltop. Sprint away from near the summit. Pull a wheelie, and write my name on some random 'well proportioned' young lady's chest, while telling her in broken English that she has a good character.


----------



## NormC65

Get out there and enjoy the ride. Wear whatever you like. I do not keep track of other cyclists outfits other than the occasional nice a$$ of a fit female as she passes me. I typically wear my PMC jersey, my company logo or my team kit. I do have an old Saxo Bank kit and wear it occasionally but it was a cheap knockoff and has not held up well to washing. Judging other cyclists for their choice in clothing or bike is just dumb. We all share a passion for the sport and that should be good enough.


----------



## RLucky82

only LOOOOOOSERS judge cyclists on what they are wearing!


----------



## Oxtox

RLucky82 said:


> only LOOSERS judge cyclists on what they are wearing!


in actuality, people in this sport get judged for all sorts of things...pro kit is just the tip of the iceberg...you can get judged for the kind of bike you ride (get a recumbent, see what happens to your street cred), whether you're wearing a helmet, mirror, visor, or saddle bag. does your ride have a flat bar...? hmmm, well does it...?

just be glad they don't judge you for your spelling...


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

Where whatever you want.. however don't race in a team jersey unless you're on the team.


----------



## tlg

Oxtox said:


> just be glad they don't judge you for your spelling...


Why should they? There is nothing wrong with his spelling. Perhaps he's talking about prostitutes. They're pretty loose. But I'm not sure why loose people care about what cyclists wear.

Urban Dictionary: looser
1. A looser is a loser who can't spell "loser".
2. Idiotic way of spelling "loser". Most often used by teens and adults with no more than a 2nd grade grammar level. 
3. Maybe the most common loserish misspelling of loser.
4. Often confused with "loser," a word describing a person that nobody likes, by the idiots who wrote the other two definitions for this word.
5. Internet troll that calls others a loser on a public message board, but can't spell it. 
6. Loose taken to the next level, or 'more loose'.


----------



## RLucky82

Oxtox said:


> in actuality, people in this sport get judged for all sorts of things...pro kit is just the tip of the iceberg...you can get judged for the kind of bike you ride (get a recumbent, see what happens to your street cred), whether you're wearing a helmet, mirror, visor, or saddle bag. does your ride have a flat bar...? hmmm, well does it...?
> 
> just be glad they don't judge you for your spelling...


lol I fixed it. 

and I somewhat agree. only there is a difference between debating and arguing and a difference between judging and taking note in and discussing what someone is wearing or using. If I see an item that someone else is using and I think it will help me, you can be sure I will be trying it out. ... and as far as the guy that says he won't ride near a guy with a team kit? well he couldn't hang with a few friends of mine if he tried and some of them wear team kits  (unfortunately I can't hang with them either)


----------



## mpre53

tlg said:


> Why should they? There is nothing wrong with his spelling. Perhaps he's talking about prostitutes. They're pretty loose. But I'm not sure why loose people care about what cyclists wear.
> 
> Urban Dictionary: looser
> 1. A looser is a loser who can't spell "loser".
> 2. Idiotic way of spelling "loser". Most often used by teens and adults with no more than a 2nd grade grammar level.
> 3. Maybe the most common loserish misspelling of loser.
> 4. Often confused with "loser," a word describing a person that nobody likes, by the idiots who wrote the other two definitions for this word.
> 5. Internet troll that calls others a loser on a public message board, but can't spell it.
> 6. Loose taken to the next level, or 'more loose'.


7. Lownjer speak.


----------



## Dereck

This is fun - even the spelling.

Which, I understand separates people from those who think twitting is important...

Back to the OP's question.

Mostly, you can ride in whatever jersey you like. Not being a good little 'consumer', I must confess to questioning why one would pay good money to advertise for commercial companies? Though it is now unlikely to happen, I would be happy to be given a free jersey to advertise your company - did it once, for a local brewery back in the last century too.

But remember that cyclists are a different lot to *ball fans. We all get out and do our sport, albeit in many different fashions. 'Moneyball' fans take their sport more theoretically and mostly either pay to sit on a couch and watch, or pay lots more to sit in a stadium and watch. They also lean to being good little consumers who spend lots on merchandise to show their support of millionaire players and thus give their money to billionaire owners.

But cycling may be changing... Tickets to parts of Box Hill were sold for the Olympic road races. Have also seen tickets offered for an upcoming US pro stage race. How long before every big race's climb features turnstiles? Mt. Baldy is renamed something like the 'Grotesque Motors Mountain' in the TOC? Merchandise is heavily marketed to fans?

Sorry, consumers - idly thinking 

Okay - confession. My favourite jersey advertises Florida. But that's mostly to do with things like flat, warm and no weather that requires shoveling...

Regards

Dereck


----------



## cda 455

Oxtox said:


> in actuality, people in this sport get judged for all sorts of things...pro kit is just the tip of the iceberg...you can get judged for the kind of bike you ride (get a recumbent, see what happens to your street cred), whether you're wearing a helmet, mirror, visor, or saddle bag. does your ride have a flat bar...? hmmm, well does it...?
> 
> just be glad they don't judge you for your spelling...


:lol: :lol: :lol:



Good points topped off by a funnay final note  !


----------



## Soundtallica

My strategy is to buy the jerseys of Protour teams that have already disbanded. For example, I own a CSC jersey and CSC is still well known even today for Cancellara, Voigt, Sastre, the Schlecks, and many more riders. Teams like HTC-Highroad, US Postal, etc. are also fair game. If you wear the jersey of a defunct team, you can still feel badass wearing a team jersey but at the same time people won't be as likely to confuse you for a pro or think you're a poser.


----------



## professionalsql

Soundtallica said:


> My strategy is to buy the jerseys of Protour teams that have already disbanded. For example, I own a CSC jersey and CSC is still well known even today for Cancellara, Voigt, Sastre, the Schlecks, and many more riders. Teams like HTC-Highroad, US Postal, etc. are also fair game. If you wear the jersey of a defunct team, you can still feel badass wearing a team jersey but at the same time people won't be as likely to confuse you for a pro or think you're a poser.


To quote the man in black (To Vizzini): "Clearly you have a dizzying intellect"


----------



## arai_speed

You know, after reading all pages I think people are right, prokits or champions jerseys should not be worn by enthusiast. As such I've gone ahead an order the following to replace my current cycling gear:










Hopefully this will not offend any pros and if this guy can pull it off...well..so can I


----------



## Sayba2th

Wow, this thread blows me away, Old mate in the spiderman kit gets my vote, however the elitists will say he is a wannabe, HIS cannons alone speak volumes and state I can wear whatever the F^&K I want.
I myself have been riding for years well before cycling was considered cool and when it was more of a fringe sport - apparently I was "gay" at the time cause I had shaved legs and wore lycra. I could whoop most peoples rears on a bike and I love to wear pro kits. Not only that I accesorise and cordinate (intential mispelling - see the movie Boomerang with Eddie Murphy and the scene with the mushroom shirt to understand where I'm coming from) the s&*t out of it head to toe.
I got 3 ultra highend bikes and to see some people on here tell me what's the law and not the law when most of you who are pass these particular judgements have no clue on the steeped history of the sport of cycling is not going to go down. 
I'm sure I could go into some of your other interests and tear you a brand new one.
This BS about noobs going and getting pro kit cause they don't know better however soon learn that this is not "acceptable" can blow me. I have and will continue to, while waving a fat middle finger in those d-bags faces, ride in my 2009 Cervelo S2 on Zipp 404's Campagnolo SR11 equiped beast with full CTT Castelli Aero Race Kit at any pace I like between 0-50kmh depending my mood and training - like it or not.
I'm with the ones who look at some one in full kit as a massive fan, we the fans help to keep "our" favorite teams on the road and competeing with our purchases of our favorite teams kit.
The only thing I abide by and if someone else wants to I could care less and that is no "champions" jerseys ie World - National - Tour (Giro - TDF - Vuelta) leaders ect as that I have not earned are to be worn whilst I am out riding.
In closing let me make it clear I know that I am not a Pro and I don't hold any visions of Granduer in respects to me challenging the Canibal or Badger for big ring supremacy.


----------



## Oasisbill

Sylint said:


> I've gone for a ride in this outfit.
> 
> so probably don't care


Oh Sh*t, this is terrible, the arms of your glasses are inside the straps!!!


----------



## champamoore

Jiggy said:


> Well I don't wanna be a poser, but I was planning on buying the whole sha-bang top,bottoms,matching helmet, gloves,matching red framed shades, and matching shoes


If you can ride well enough to be on the team, wear the whole kit. Otherwise stop at the jersey. 

I don't feel the same way about World Champion stripes or KoM or Maillot Jaune, tho. Only the people who earn those jerseys should wear them. 

That's my $.02.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

arai_speed said:


> You know, after reading all pages I think people are right, prokits or champions jerseys should not be worn by enthusiast. As such I've gone ahead an order the following to replace my current cycling gear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this will not offend any pros and if this guy can pull it off...well..so can I


where can I buy that Kit ?


----------



## Salsa_Lover

found it. those kits are teh awsom


----------



## bvber

Salsa_Lover said:


>


That's for this bike: https://www.jonco48.com/blog/bike1_small.jpg


----------



## Cableguy

Sayba2th said:


> I myself have been riding for years well before cycling was considered cool and when it was more of a fringe sport - apparently I was "gay" at the time cause I had shaved legs and wore lycra. I could whoop most peoples rears on a bike and I love to wear pro kits.


Did you ever race as a categorized racer, and if so how far did you get what were your results like? I'm just curious to cross reference with my own experience. I have not seen or known someone beyond Cat 5 wearing a pro team or any type of championship jersey while out just riding or training unless they were on that team or earned it. There is *one* Cat 5 guy I know who wears a RadioShak team kit, he doesn't do the categorized races seriously though mainly just charity events.


----------



## 32and3cross

Sayba2th said:


> Wow, this thread blows me away, Old mate in the spiderman kit gets my vote, however the elitists will say he is a wannabe, HIS cannons alone speak volumes and state I can wear whatever the F^&K I want.



Funny presenting that image since the guy took a sanction rather than submit to a doping test at Master nats. So mostly his cannons say "I'm gacked to the gills and nothing I say means a damn thing" too me.

Florida masters racer refuses doping test, hit with two-year suspension

https://www.google.com/search?q=Rog...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## arai_speed

I got this in the mail today - fits greats!

2012 Team Sports Bike Cycling Bicycle Jersey Short Sleeves Jacket Shirt White | eBay


----------



## illini4life

Wear whatever you want. Who cares what other people think. If they are going to think negatively about you, they probably aren't that great themselves.


----------



## Cableguy

illini4life said:


> Wear whatever you want. Who cares what other people think. If they are going to think negatively about you, they probably aren't that great themselves.


So let's say your jersey is covered in all kinds of food stains and looks like it's been used as a place mat at Carl's Jr. You wear it and I think something negative, such as "Hmm that's pretty gross"... I'm the one with the problem? Sometimes you have it coming, like it or not.


----------



## Bill Bikie

*Been do'n it for 40 yrs*



Jiggy said:


> Hey guys be honest, do you think it's silly or "cheesey" for someone whom you know isn't pro (and possibly a new to cycling) to be wearing a team cycling jersey from a pro team? I personally wanted to purchase the 2010 Team Radioshack Jersey, but I'm having second thoughts.
> 
> So honestly guys....would an experienced cyclist look at me like I'm a dummy?
> Perhaps I shouldn't care what others think and do what makes me happy right?


I like the way they fit, and they're usually colorful, which is a good thing on the road. 
Get one from World Cycling Productions, they have tons. WCP produces the cycling videos.

Maybe the shop where you had your fitting has a club, you could buy one of there jerseys. I would never wear a championship jersey of any kind because I didn't earn it, and it wouldn't be a cool thing to do. And get jersey with a full zipper!

Wrong to wear:
-Yellow jersey TDF
-World championship jersey
-Polka dot jersey
-Green jersey
-Pink jersey
-U.S. pro champ. jersey


----------



## Sayba2th

*No Doubt*



32and3cross said:


> Funny presenting that image since the guy took a sanction rather than submit to a doping test at Master nats. So mostly his cannons say "I'm gacked to the gills and nothing I say means a damn thing" too me.
> 
> 
> Yeah true, I was going off the photo alone, being in Australia haven't heard of the dude. Regardless of what he does / doesn't do I still love the alternate ride wears.


----------



## rose.johnp

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Wear what you want
> Wear your helmet backwards
> Wear your bib straps outside your jersey
> Wear your eyewear earpieces inside your helmet straps.
> Wear long black socks.
> Wear a "Pro Kit" from Nashbar.
> Wear cut off jeans
> Wear a "wife beater"
> Wear shorts that make you look like a plumber.
> Wear a construction hard hat.
> 
> Ride your bike.....
> Ride fast
> Ride slow
> Ride your bike.
> 
> You won't see me wearing any of the above (I'd rather be dead)...............
> and you won't see me snicker to my friends, until after you go past.
> .
> .
> .


I agree 100% -


----------



## Sayba2th

Cableguy said:


> Did you ever race as a categorized racer, and if so how far did you get what were your results like? I'm just curious to cross reference with my own experience. I have not seen or known someone beyond Cat 5 wearing a pro team or any type of championship jersey while out just riding or training unless they were on that team or earned it. There is *one* Cat 5 guy I know who wears a RadioShak team kit, he doesn't do the categorized races seriously though mainly just charity events.


Cableguy, Did my racing at a junior level, was state ranked and could have gone futher (but long story why I didn't) however these days I could race A grade (live in Australia) with a bit of training (been off the bike for last 6 mths) if I choose to do so. 
I don't believe in using Champions jerseys at all however I love the pro kits and they don't look like some club kits that a using the same design as the pros and sub their names in on cheap nasty looking gear (The pro stuff is so well made and looks great - eg Casteli Cervelo test team aero jersey / bibs - same as garmin cevelo gear as well check it out) 
I would not race a a/b grade event in pro kit but on a Charity Ride or Spotif then yes the pro kit comes out.


----------



## noelb

I am a. Real man and so would never wear pink. Until now. I can't wait for my 2012 Giro jersey. I will wear this with pride on my solo rides to commemorate Ryder Hejdal's epic win. As a dual Canadian/Italian citizen, I am proud to finally see a Canadian at the top of a grand tour podium, and as an Italian, well, obviously the giro is my favorite cycling event of the season. No one will ever confuse my 42 year old slightly flabby old man body for a grand tour contender, so I have no problem wearing whatever I like. Maglia Rosa!!!!


----------



## Worf

wesb321 said:


> A few weeks ago a guy and myself did a pretty good road ride, some cat 3's and many many smaller climbs. I wore my 1998 England XVI Commonwealth Games jersey. Not an easy day in the saddle and towards the end we stopped at a gas station to refill the bottles.. and PEE!
> 
> So I'm outside waiting on the bro when I hear "Yous from England? Hey he's from England!" Then another guy says "Is he from England?" Which the first bumpkin replies "Yeah he's from England didn't you hear his accent hahaha!". Maybe I should have made fun of his lack of teeth or ratty grey hair? Names like fruity pebbles or whatever even from attractive ladiez don't bother me. It is a cool jersey I'll use it, I like them all.



I entirely agree with you and share the analysis made by .
I find particular strange this thing about the national jerseys. I’m from Brazil, people 100% clueless about what is Brazil (language, location, etc) uses Brazilian National Football team jerseys all over the world (even in the US where you give that strange name to the sport: “soccer”..LOL).
No one finds that unusual, on the other hand, I like Holland and would like to ride around in Orange Dutch jerseys. It is perceived as something “not normal”. 

Whatever is that case I think that one should use whatever he wants.


----------



## jgig

Wear whatever makes you feel good. I don't wear pro kits but do enjoy seeing them. I think this sport needs the PR of local cyclist. I love being on a century ride a seeing someone who not only rolls on a certain bike but follows the success of its racing pedigree. No one is saying he or she thinks they are "pro", maybe they just have a passion for a great sport. We need more fans!!


----------



## JasonB176

Bill Bikie said:


> I like the way they fit, and they're usually colorful, which is a good thing on the road.
> Get one from World Cycling Productions, they have tons. WCP produces the cycling videos.
> 
> Maybe the shop where you had your fitting has a club, you could buy one of there jerseys. I would never wear a championship jersey of any kind because I didn't earn it, and it wouldn't be a cool thing to do. And get jersey with a full zipper!
> 
> Wrong to wear:
> -Yellow jersey TDF
> -World championship jersey
> -Polka dot jersey
> -Green jersey
> -Pink jersey
> -U.S. pro champ. jersey


Are you against wearing ANY type of yellow jersey or only one that implies some type of connection to the TdF? I wear yellow jerseys for safety reasons.


----------



## Cni2i

I don't look down on anyone who wears a pro team jersey/outfit....I just prefer not to do so.


----------



## wabasso

Bill Bikie said:


> I like the way they fit, and they're usually colorful, which is a good thing on the road.
> Get one from World Cycling Productions, they have tons. WCP produces the cycling videos.
> 
> Maybe the shop where you had your fitting has a club, you could buy one of there jerseys. I would never wear a championship jersey of any kind because I didn't earn it, and it wouldn't be a cool thing to do. And get jersey with a full zipper!
> 
> Wrong to wear:
> -Yellow jersey TDF
> -World championship jersey
> -Polka dot jersey
> -Green jersey
> -Pink jersey
> -U.S. pro champ. jersey



Why do you think the manufacturers make and sell those jerseys, and why do you think the UCI allow them to and colle t a royalty?

Because they wat you to wear them. It's just a jersey.


----------



## mpre53

JasonB176 said:


> Are you against wearing ANY type of yellow jersey or only one that implies some type of connection to the TdF? I wear yellow jerseys for safety reasons.


I don't think that anyone is going to think that my plain yellow $19 Performance jersey is THE maillot jaune.:lol:


----------



## LostViking

AlanE said:


> And don't try to match your outfit to your bike either.



Can't subscribe to that - like it when bikes and kits match to a tee - looks awesome. 

But I'm a match-a-holic - my saddle matches to my bars which match to my peddles which match to my bottle cages etc.

Not matching seems sloppy and random - but that's just me - I could care less what others wear.

I also happen to have a national champion jersey...that just happens to match my bike.


----------



## AndreyT

There's absolutely no "wrong to wear" sentiment towards yellow jerseys in the cycling world. Yellow jerseys are only restricted in regulated cycling competition environments. On a public street it actually exactly the opposite: yellow is the preferred color to wear. Meanwhile, pro team jerseys are an absolute no-no, if you are not a member of that team.

If you want to wear a team jersey, form a team with your buddies, choose a name, make custom jerseys with your team design and wear them as much as you want.


----------



## nOOky

A no-no? Says who, you? Tell that to most major teams that are hawking their shorts and jerseys, most on clearance right now. I don't think team BMC cares if they see you riding along with an officially purchased team kit, in fact they might be glad to see it!
Road biking is full of stupid "rules" that people are expected to follow or they must be a Fred.


----------



## Tldag3

16k-rpm said:


> wear what you want


+1

though I am too self conscious - I just wear solids. I guess that is my style to wear solids and not pro jerseys...


----------



## LostViking

spade2you said:


> If a person wearing the polka dot jersey is 200lbs+, it's not exactly a challenge.


Jez Spade, I thought we were buddies!


----------



## LostViking

tullymars said:


> :shocked:
> 
> 
> I frequently wear a Stars and Bars jersey that states "Honor the Fallen" Are you implying I should not wear the Flag of the country I'm proud of or celebrate it? Surely you can't be serious? If you are referring to the USA team jersey, still, perhaps that person is proud of this country, just as I am! I find it offensive for you to even voice a comment as asinine as this. But hell, we are a free country, even idiots, IMHO, get a voice.


Good point - And note that Americans, along with a few others, have a good selection of Nationalistic themed jerseys with which to pronounce thier pride - riders from smaller countries may only have the National Champion's Pro-Team jersey from thier respective country - I can't see people who "wave the flag" by wearing a National champions jersey as noobs or poseurs - more elitist crap IMHO.


----------



## arai_speed

I read on the internet that you are not supposed to wear pro-kits or the like and as we all know, if it's on the internet then it must be true.


----------



## AndreyT

nOOky said:


> A no-no? Says who, you? Tell that to most major teams that are hawking their shorts and jerseys, most on clearance right now. I don't think team BMC cares if they see you riding along with an officially purchased team kit, in fact they might be glad to see it!


Says me. Who else? Me, as a person with obviously better eye for what is good taste and what is not.

The concepts of good taste, class and etiquette cannot be formalized into a set of formal rules, or derived from something some "team" is "hawking" or "caring to see". It is something that an individual understands (or fails to understand) inherently. It probably goes back to education and culture in which a certain individual was brought up. Some people have it, some don't. The "rules" of good taste, class and etiquette are not criminal law. You are not _required_ to follow them. Some people might probably even prefer to look like they can't tell what's appropriate from a hole in the ground. In some societies it is called "freedom" (as in "freedom from culture", "freedom from knowledge and education" and so on). Well, it is their choice to make.

Meanwhile, this thread was started by a poster who obviously _does_ care what's appropriate and what's not. So, I'm offering the OP some basic facts. These are not "rules", "laws" or "orders" of any kind. These are just basic facts that can be taken into consideration. It will still be up to the OP to make his decision of what to wear.


----------



## Tschai

AndreyT said:


> Says me. Who else? Me, as a person with obviously better eye for what is good taste and what is not.
> 
> The concepts of good taste, class and etiquette cannot be formalized into a set of formal rules, or derived from something some "team" is "hawking" or "caring to see". It is something that an individual understands (or fails to understand) inherently. It probably goes back to education and culture in which a certain individual was brought up. Some people have it, some don't. The "rules" of good taste, class and etiquette are not criminal law. You are not _required_ to follow them. Some people might probably even prefer to look like they can't tell what's appropriate from a hole in the ground. In some societies it is called "freedom" (as in "freedom from culture", "freedom from knowledge and education" and so on). Well, it is their choice to make.
> 
> Meanwhile, this thread was started by a poster who obviously _does_ care what's appropriate and what's not. So, I'm offering the OP some basic facts. These are not "rules", "laws" or "orders" of any kind. These are just basic facts that can be taken into consideration. It will still be up to the OP to make his decision of what to wear.


Basic facts. Are you joking? It is the few elitists within our sport that belittle others for things like the kit people wear that cause the kind of issues the OP is concerned with. Such belittling behavior is the utmost failure of the exercise of good taste, class and etiquette.


----------



## tednugent

Tschai said:


> Basic facts. Are you joking? It is the few elitists within our sport that belittle others for things like the kit people wear that cause the kind of issues the OP is concerned with. Such belittling behavior is the utmost failure of the exercise of good taste, class and etiquette.


not only that... it reinforces the stereotype that roadies are the pricks of the cycling world

as long as you're pedaling on 2 wheels.... I don't care for what you wear, ride clipless or not, etc.... get props for cycling itself


----------



## AndreyT

Tschai said:


> Such belittling behavior is the utmost failure of the exercise of good taste, class and etiquette.


No. You are trying to use demagogic in the most obvious and hopeless way. 

When one assumes that loud and boastful "I don't care what everyone else thinks!!! I wear whatever I want to wear!!!" position, one automatically forfeits his/her right to complain about being "belittled". It is either this, or that.


----------



## ratherBclimbing

I never got my rule book. Does anyone have an extra rule book they can lend me?


----------



## Tschai

AndreyT said:


> No. You are trying to use demagogic in the most obvious and hopeless way.
> 
> When one assumes that loud and boastful "I don't care what everyone else thinks!!! I wear whatever I want to wear!!!" position, one automatically forfeits his/her right to complain about being "belittled". It is either this, or that.


No. You cannot justify bad behavior towards others on this faulty logic. To disparage a cyclist because he wears a team's kit is the opposite of good taste, class and etiquette.


----------



## AndreyT

Tschai said:


> No. You cannot justify bad behavior towards others on this faulty logic. To disparage a cyclist because he wears a team's kit is the opposite of good taste, class and etiquette.


Absolutely not. You are trying to take this out of the context. It is not like we are launching a sudden and unprovoked attack on an innocent and peaceful bicyclist riding a small city street, just because he happened to wear a team kit.

No.

In this thread we are _answering a question_. A question that was explicitly asked by another member of the forum. You entered this discussion, fully aware of the fact that it (as any other discussion) might contain answers you won't like, found an answer you actually did not like and called it "belittling". That's a cheap internet-forum-quality demagogic trick.


----------



## arai_speed

AndreyT said:


> Absolutely not. You are trying to take this out of the context. It is not like we are launching a sudden and unprovoked attack on an innocent and peaceful bicyclist riding a small city street, just because he happened to wear a team kit.
> 
> No.
> 
> In this thread we are _answering a question_. A question that was explicitly asked by another member of the forum. You entered this discussion, fully aware of the fact that it (as any other discussion) might contain answers you won't like, found an answer you actually did not like and called it "belittling". That's a cheap internet-forum-quality demagogic trick.


Here are the questions the OP asked (back in July BTW)

1) ...do you think it's silly or "cheesey" for someone whom you know isn't pro (and possibly a new to cycling) to be wearing a team cycling jersey from a pro team?

2) ...would an experienced cyclist look at me like I'm a dummy? 


3) Perhaps I shouldn't care what others think and do what makes me happy right?

---

My answers:

1) No
2) Depends if the experianced cyclist is an ellitist prick or not.
3) Right

So what are your answers Andrey?


----------



## limba

I think it's silly for anyone to care what someone else wears on a ride (unless it stinks) and it's silly for you to be worried about what anyone else thinks.


----------



## Tschai

AndreyT said:


> Absolutely not. You are trying to take this out of the context. It is not like we are launching a sudden and unprovoked attack on an innocent and peaceful bicyclist riding a small city street, just because he happened to wear a team kit.
> 
> No.
> 
> In this thread we are _answering a question_. A question that was explicitly asked by another member of the forum. You entered this discussion, fully aware of the fact that it (as any other discussion) might contain answers you won't like, found an answer you actually did not like and called it "belittling". That's a cheap internet-forum-quality demagogic trick.


No tricks, just the facts.


----------



## Camilo

I personally think it's stupid to wear jerseys or any gear that is festooned with logos a'la pro stuff. I think the same of people who waste their money on pro hockey, baseball, basketball, etc. jerseys. I just think it looks stupid and a waste of money. I just don't like the look. To see cyclists riding around with logo-festooned stuff.... why do they want to be riding billboards for something that doesn't pay them a cent? Plus, I think it gives cyclists a stereotype of garish dweebs.


----------



## nolight

It is not silly to wear pro team jersey because most of the time it simply means:

1. you like the design
2. you are a fan of the team

It is only silly if you are wearing it thinking you are as good as the pros that wear it, but this is unlikely for most people. If people might mistake you for a member of that team, it means you are pretty damn good which is nothing to be ashamed of either.

If you wear a David Beckham jersey it obviously doesn't mean you think you are as good as him does it?


----------



## nolight

Fyrblade said:


> If its clean and it fits, wear it!


If it has been dirtied by a pro, even better!


----------



## mapeiboy

CheapTrek said:


> Of course you can do whatever you want to (your body, your money) but here are some things that would rattle around in my mind before doing so:
> 
> 1. Are you riding a Trek? It would be pretty silly if you were wearing an RSN kit scooting around on a Krestel.
> 
> 2. Are you fast? There is nothing funnier than a guy in a pro team kit who shows up for a group ride on a $5,000 bike who we wind up having to stop for so he does not get dropped.
> 
> If you can pull a 22+ mph average for 40 miles, I don't care if you show up in a clown suit. You would be one badass effing clown.



Yes , I am the guy that is slow , in full team kit, with a $5000.0 bike . I don;t have to go fast because I have the time . As for the $5000.0 bike , because I can afford it .


----------



## mapeiboy

spade2you said:


> It's against the "rules". You can do what ya want, but if you want to ride with other people they might think you're a n00b.
> 
> Who generally buys them? New riders. I assume that most of us did that when we started out. It more or less advertises when riders are new, so by the time they figure out the "rules" and join a local club, they'll be a safer rider.


I have been riding since 80's . I wear full Mapei kit from head to toe with matching bike . ::thumbsup:


----------



## mapeiboy

AlanE said:


> Pro Jersey - Fine. It's good to wear something colorful and pro team jerseys fit the bill.
> 
> Full team kit (jersey, shorts, gloves, socks etc.) - that's going a bit too far IMO. It makes it look like you're trying too hard and overly concerned with your appearance. And don't try to match your outfit to your bike either. Let your riding speak for itself - I get some satisfaction when I overtake some poseur in a full team kit and I'm just wearing a faded FOTL t-shirt.


Look who is having the confident problem here . The person who is in full team kit does not care what other thinks . I see many people in full team kit all the time in my area . They are out there enjoy themself regardless of the speed .


----------



## mapeiboy

BernyMac said:


> Does anyone in here really have the audacity to approach anyone in real life and tell them to their face that they look ridiculous or that they look like posers in their team kits? There is no screen and keyboard out there that will protect you from actual and perhaps physical consequences when you try to apply your internet persona!


+1 . :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveWC

CheapTrek said:


> If you can pull a 22+ mph average for 40 miles, I don't care if you show up in a clown suit. You would be one badass effing clown.


There ya go. That's it in a nutshell. I wear whatever I want. If someone doesn't like it that's ok, they can laugh at me as I pass them by. And if I don't/can't pass them, I'll earn their respect by hanging in there as long as I am able. Kits don't mean a thing if you're into cycling.


----------



## Bremerradkurier

LostViking said:


> Good point - And note that Americans, along with a few others, have a good selection of Nationalistic themed jerseys with which to pronounce thier pride - riders from smaller countries may only have the National Champion's Pro-Team jersey from thier respective country - I can't see people who "wave the flag" by wearing a National champions jersey as noobs or poseurs - more elitist crap IMHO.


I have a DD214 so I don't feel like a poser wearing this:










Even better would be a jersey with the logo of my Army alma mater that run roughshod over France with Patton:


----------



## LostViking

Bremerradkurier said:


> I have a DD214 so I don't feel like a poser wearing this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even better would be a jersey with the logo of my Army alma mater that run roughshod over France with Patton:


Nice jersey! Have no idea what a DD214 is though.

According to some here - unless you actually sat shotgun in the General's jeep - that would be a fashion faux pas!


----------



## scorchedearth

I recently bought myself a Maglia Rosa as worn by Ryder Hesjedal in this year's Giro. Being from my homeland, I wanted to have a souvenir of his victory. Wear what you like as long as you ride, I say.


----------



## tednugent

dd214 is a military service record form

hell on wheels is the 2nd armor division


----------



## jlandry

I learned two new words here; festooned and audacity.


----------



## Oxtox

for all you that promote the concept of 'wear whatever you like'...I present exhibit A to counter this argument. 

this guy appears routinely on one of my routes...


----------



## limba

scorchedearth said:


> I recently bought myself a Maglia Rosa as worn by Ryder Hesjedal in this year's Giro. Being from my homeland, I wanted to have a souvenir of his victory. Wear what you like as long as you ride, I say.


Very cool. You should have bought two. One for you and one for the wall.


----------



## Tschai

CheapTrek said:


> If you can pull a 22+ mph average for 40 miles, I don't care if you show up in a clown suit. You would be one badass effing clown.


Seems to me that this implies that if you are a slow rider, what you wear is an issue and that if you are a fast rider, what you wear is not an issue.


----------



## mpre53

Oxtox said:


> for all you that promote the concept of 'wear whatever you like'...I present exhibit A to counter this argument.
> 
> this guy appears routinely on one of my routes...


Shoot, I'm in good enough shape to pull that look off. :lol: I don't own any black low cut Chuck Taylor's though. Or a grape sack.


----------



## stanseven

jlandry said:


> I learned two new words here; festooned and audacity.


Is a festoon one of those brass pots in pool halls to spit tobacco juice in?


----------



## arai_speed

Oxtox said:


> for all you that promote the concept of 'wear whatever you like'...I present exhibit A to counter this argument.
> 
> this guy appears routinely on one of my routes...


There is no way that can possibly be comfortable, "grape sack" and all! lol


----------



## The Human G-Nome

arai_speed said:


> Here are the questions the OP asked (back in July BTW)
> 
> 1) ...do you think it's silly or "cheesey" for someone whom you know isn't pro (and possibly a new to cycling) to be wearing a team cycling jersey from a pro team?
> 
> 2) ...would an experienced cyclist look at me like I'm a dummy?
> 
> 
> 3) Perhaps I shouldn't care what others think and do what makes me happy right?


1) There is a difference between thinking someone looks cheesy and actually acting like a prick toward that person in response. I think that 95% of cyclists out there look pretty exceptionally geeky, but that doesn't make me ignore them, ridicule them, lambaste them, or treat them any differently really than I do my own teammates. 

That said, if a guy wearing a full pro kit with a helmet mirror and hairy legs suddenly sticks my wheel out of nowhere, follows me around without a word, than proceeds to try to race me up the mountain for no reason, I'm going to think he's perhaps even more of a douche than I would if he weren't wearing such an outfit. Everyone has and is allowed to have their own taste, but it doesn't mean that I have to appreciate it. I am partial to all to all kinds of fashion which I would imagine so many others must detest. No worries. 

2) Some would and some won't. Cycling is a respect sport though, and you'll earn that respect by riding safe, not being a prick to others, and showing yourself to be a strong, competent rider. It won't matter what you're wearing if you can pull all that off. 

3) Sure, do what makes you happy. However, the fact that you care and worry enough about how you look on the bike to post about it here makes me wonder if you'll end up second-guessing your decision once you're out on the road. Knowing all the cycling kits available out there, I do have to wonder why someone would choose the pro kit first though. In cycling, a team kit strikes me as something that you have earned through hard work and affiliation. However, since no one will mistake you for a pro on that team, I can't see any harm in it either.


----------



## mpre53

arai_speed said:


> There is no way that can possibly be comfortable, "grape sack" and all! lol


Guy's got a big cruiser saddle on his bike, though.


----------



## forge55b

tednugent said:


> dd214 is a military service record form
> 
> hell on wheels is the 2nd armor division


If they had one with 101st airborne I'd be all over it.


----------



## alaris

nOOky said:


> A no-no? Says who, you? Tell that to most major teams that are hawking their shorts and jerseys, most on clearance right now. I don't think team BMC cares if they see you riding along with an officially purchased team kit, in fact they might be glad to see it!
> Road biking is full of stupid "rules" that people are expected to follow or they must be a Fred.


nOOky, I could not agree with you more!!! :thumbsup:

I have many team jerseys, among my favorites are my Team Banesto jerseys and winter jacket I purchased while on a trip to Madrid in a small sporting goods store off the Gran Via. So what? So many folks wear football, hockey or baseball jerseys. I don't ever recall anyone making a big deal out of that. Like nOOky said, even the teams could give a rip. 

I live in Greenville SC. MANY folks around here wear BMC kits. So what?? If they can afford it, then so be it. I am sure Big George gets a kick out of that, after all its money in his pocket...

If people think I am breaking "rules" - that is all good. The takeaway from all this is that I wear what I do to please nobody else than _me_.


----------



## Tschai

alaris said:


> nOOky, I could not agree with you more!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> I have many team jerseys, among my favorites are my Team Banesto jerseys and winter jacket I purchased while on a trip to Madrid in a small sporting goods store off the Gran Via. So what? So many folks wear football, hockey or baseball jerseys. I don't ever recall anyone making a big deal out of that. Like nOOky said, even the teams could give a rip.
> 
> I live in Greenville SC. MANY folks around here wear BMC kits. So what?? If they can afford it, then so be it. I am sure Big George gets a kick out of that, after all its money in his pocket...
> 
> If people think I am breaking "rules" - that is all good. The takeaway from all this is that I wear what I do to please nobody else than _me_.


In my opinion the reason many cyclists view cycling kit different than jerseys from the four major sports is that they think they are somehow part of the professional cycling world. I think they feel this way because they actually cycle themselves and may even race regionally or locally. However, the fact is that 99% of cyclists, including those that race, are as far apart from top tier professional cycling as any two-bit NFL fan is from pro football of the NFL. Bottom line - pro-cycling kit is no different than football jerseys and anyone that says different will not be able to articulate a credible argument for their position.


----------



## Yamabushi

Camilo said:


> I personally think it's stupid to wear jerseys or any gear that is festooned with logos a'la pro stuff. I think the same of people who waste their money on pro hockey, baseball, basketball, etc. jerseys. I just think it looks stupid and a waste of money. I just don't like the look. To see cyclists riding around with logo-festooned stuff.... why do they want to be riding billboards for something that doesn't pay them a cent? Plus, I think it gives cyclists a stereotype of garish dweebs.


Definitely with Camilo on this one!


----------



## mpre53

It's no sillier for a recreational cyclist to wear a pro team jersey, than it is for a 20 handicap golfer to wear a Titleist or Calloway hat and shirt, or for a weekend fisherman to wear a hat and shirt with his favorite tackle brand on them. And way less silly than the guy driving a half-ton Chevy pick-up while wearing a Peterbuilt cap.


----------



## mtor

Jiggy said:


> Hey guys be honest, do you think it's silly or "cheesey" for someone whom you know isn't pro (and possibly a new to cycling) to be wearing a team cycling jersey from a pro team? I personally wanted to purchase the 2010 Team Radioshack Jersey, but I'm having second thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So honestly guys....would an experienced cyclist look at me like I'm a dummy?
> Perhaps I shouldn't care what others think and do what makes me happy right?


I do it


----------



## El Scorcho

Tschai said:


> No. You cannot justify bad behavior towards others on this faulty logic. To disparage a cyclist because he wears a team's kit is the opposite of good taste, class and etiquette.


May I disparage the gent I saw yesterday in a full Cervelo kit riding a Speshy Roubaix? 

Please say yes because I would really like to make fun of him to my friends. :thumbsup:


----------



## Samadhi

Camilo said:


> I personally think it's stupid to wear jerseys or any gear that is festooned with logos a'la pro stuff. I think the same of people who waste their money on pro hockey, baseball, basketball, etc. jerseys. I just think it looks stupid and a waste of money. I just don't like the look. To see cyclists riding around with logo-festooned stuff.... why do they want to be riding billboards for something that doesn't pay them a cent? Plus, I think it gives cyclists a stereotype of garish dweebs.




I'm with you.

I find it difficult to see "logo festooned" kit without thinking I'd rather be shot from a canon that pay someone a lot of money to advertise their products.

If they'd like to give me their jersey, free, I'd wear it gladly, but pay them for the privilege? I don't think so.


----------



## Bremerradkurier

forge55b said:


> If they had one with 101st airborne I'd be all over it.


http://www.armedforcesgear.com/store/CJ108!83SPO/101st+Airborne+Cycling+Jersey


----------



## arai_speed

I wonder if Camilo, Yamabushi and Samadhi remove the logos from their bike frames, bike wheels or bike tires. I also wonder if they do the same for their cars?


----------



## Crank-a-Roo

Why should I care if people choose to wear a team kit? It's only clothing.


----------



## myfun

Are full LBS logo kits considered acceptable? I like to support my LBS. Never knew if this was part of the don't do list of full kits.


----------



## Yamabushi

arai_speed said:


> I wonder if Camilo, Yamabushi and Samadhi remove the logos from their bike frames, bike wheels or bike tires. I also wonder if they do the same for their cars?


LOL, there's a big difference from team kit whether it be cycling, baseball, basketball, etc. and the normal brand logo that comes on sports equipment like a football, a glove or a bicycle. Can you not see that?


----------



## Cinelli 82220

What's really silly is adults b#tching about someone else's shirt.

There's bigger problems in the world.


----------



## Yamabushi

Cinelli 82220 said:


> What's really silly is adults b#tching about someone else's shirt.
> 
> There's bigger problems in the world.


Agreed, I choose what I wear or don't wear based on my preferences, and have my likes and dislikes about what others wear, but have no need to express that and don't unless asked, i.e the OP. :thumbsup:


----------



## Camilo

arai_speed said:


> I wonder if Camilo, Yamabushi and Samadhi remove the logos from their bike frames, bike wheels or bike tires. I also wonder if they do the same for their cars?


For me the answer is no. I think there's a difference between the logos of the brand of the item vs. the advertising logos that are all over "pro kit" clothing. 

Frankly, I don't really like garish bike and wheel logos, etc. I actually will give a bike or wheel downgrade in preference based on how garish the logos are. 

I barely tolerate the little logos that seem to be on all clothing these days. I definitely choose clothing based on no logos or discrete logos at most.

All this is a personal preference. I do think it's silly to wear the clownish logo pro type jerseys, etc. but would never make fun of it to someone else nor let it actually affect my relationship with the guy who choses to wear it. But it's a style I think is dumb.


----------



## Yamabushi

Camilo said:


> For me the answer is no. I think there's a difference between the logos of the brand of the item vs. the advertising logos that are all over "pro kit" clothing.
> 
> Frankly, I don't really like garish bike and wheel logos, etc. I actually will give a bike or wheel downgrade in preference based on how garish the logos are.
> 
> I barely tolerate the little logos that seem to be on all clothing these days. I definitely choose clothing based on no logos or discrete logos at most.
> 
> All this is a personal preference. I do think it's silly to wear the clownish logo pro type jerseys, etc. but would never make fun of it to someone else nor let it actually affect my relationship with the guy who choses to wear it. But it's a style I think is dumb.


Again, 100% with Camilo on this!


----------



## mpre53

Rileoptop said:


> shopuggsuk co uk/#347 ]ugg boots sale uk genuine Hi there! I know this is kind of off topic but I was wondering if you knew where I could get a captcha plugin for my comment form? I'm using the same blog platform as yours and I'm having problems finding one? Thanks a lot! shooreigh kemsweawl Stervecranned hawlCeapseeld shopuggsuk co uk/#357 ]cheap ugg boots sale ZefDrobre shooreigh kemsweawl Stervecranned viarneaidet shopuggsuk co uk/#234 ]ugg boots genuine


See what you guys did with all this squabbling about labels on jerseys? :lol:


----------



## Tschai

Cinelli 82220 said:


> There's bigger problems in the world.


Like b*tching about people b*tching about someone else's shirt.


----------



## yosarian9

arai_speed said:


> I wonder if Camilo, Yamabushi and Samadhi remove the logos from their bike frames, bike wheels or bike tires. I also wonder if they do the same for their cars?


Theres a big difference between the logo of a car / bike / wheels that I chose to spend my money on and the 5-10 logos of various non-cycling brands that I dont use / have never heard of / etc like you might find on pro kits...
Do you not see that?

I remove car dealership stickers / license plates / logos from my vehicles.


----------



## Camilo

yamabushi said:


> again, 100% with camilo on this!


group hug!


----------



## Yamabushi

Camilo said:


> group hug!


And a firm, but manly pat on the arse!


----------



## nolight

Just wondering. If it is silly for non-pros to be wearing pro team jersey, why do shops sell them? So that pros can go to the shops to buy them? 

Bradley Wiggins at bike shop: I'll buy this Team Sky jersey for 100 bucks. 

Interesting sight.


----------



## Yamabushi

nolight said:


> Just wondering. If it is silly for non-pros to be wearing pro team jersey, why do shops sell them? So that pros can go to the shops to buy them?


Really? That is some seriously faulty logic there!


----------



## CActuskid

Lame question original poster with some great answers in this thread...bwaaahhh...Heck my club we got all kinds of jerseys, but I suppose you always got some Idiot who has to be a sourpuss and gripe about it

I wear what I WANT


----------



## yosarian9

nolight said:


> Just wondering. If it is silly for non-pros to be wearing pro team jersey, why do shops sell them? So that pros can go to the shops to buy them?
> 
> Bradley Wiggins at bike shop: I'll buy this Team Sky jersey for 100 bucks.
> 
> Interesting sight.


Wow, I dont see any logic in that post.
They're in business to make money, not make sure people look (what you deem to be) un-silly.


----------



## mpre53

yosarian9 said:


> Wow, I dont see any logic in that post.
> They're in business to make money, not make sure people look (what you deem to be) un-silly.


There isn't---this is, if you're taking his post literally, and not as tongue-in-cheek irony. :wink:


----------



## CheapTrek

Tschai said:


> Seems to me that this implies that if you are a slow rider, what you wear is an issue and that if you are a fast rider, what you wear is not an issue.


Sorry. Have not been on too often lately but in a way, yes. In an ironic twist, our caste, often chastised for our absurd attire, follows a rather common protocol: Don't present yourself in something that implies merit that you have not earned.

Or you had better be fast.

Cheers.


----------



## ratherBclimbing

CheapTrek said:


> Sorry. Have not been on too often lately but in a way, yes. In an ironic twist, our caste, often chastised for our absurd attire, follows a rather common protocol: Don't present yourself in something that implies merit that you have not earned.
> 
> Or you had better be fast.
> 
> Cheers.


That doesn't seem to line up with the dozens of overweight middle-aged guys riding really expensive racing bikes that I blow past on warmups just about every ride.


----------



## goplayoutside

Wear what you want to,,, just ride....


----------



## CActuskid

ratherBclimbing said:


> That doesn't seem to line up with the dozens of overweight middle-aged guys riding really expensive racing bikes that I blow past on warmups just about every ride.[/QUOTE
> 
> And you need to be a dick about it? I am sure there are plenty out there faster than you


----------



## dcorn

Saw a guy yesterday in full Sky kit, even had the matching white/blue Oakley Jawbones and adidas shoes (where do you even buy adidias cycling shoes??). He was riding a Litespeed frame. I wanted to make fun so bad. But then I remember I still wear my Cervelo test team jerseys riding my Specialized. 

And then I remembered I don't give a **** what people wear, or give a damn about what other people think about what I wear.


----------



## mpre53

I don't really care what people wear. I did find it amusing that on an organized century last September, I saw a guy wearing the WC jersey at a couple of rest stops. What was really amusing was when he left----on a 'bent. 

Maybe he won it in a year when the race course was all downhill? :wink: He was older than me, too.


----------



## The Human G-Nome

Mghffany529 said:


> Well I hear you guys saying wear it, and thanks for the encouragement! Lol, but I want your honest opinions of what you'd think if you seen a guy wearing a full cycling jersey. Or what would fellow riders you know think?


I know it's a cool opinion on here to say "wear what you want", "it doesn't matter at all", "don't worry about the haters", "I'm way to mature to worry about nonsense like this", etc., but know that even most of the people that say that will be judging you, if only subconsciously, because none of us are capable of simply removing our bias or our naturally discerning eye simply because it seems cool to do so. 

Keep in mind that there are very few riders out there who have been riding for years and years who still wear pro team kits. Why is that? Likely because they actually do pay attention, and they actually do care, and it's not good enough for _them_, but it's just fine for _you_. 

Basically, in a nutshell, here's what most experienced riders will think:

- No idea whether he's a good guy, a dork, or a tool. The kit tells me nothing.
- This guy must be really new to the sport, but he's also enthusiastic. I can dig that.
- He's likely not very fast because he's so new to the sport. I can probably smoke him on the next climb.
- He is almost certainly sketchy, so although I may ride next to him and chat with him, I will have my eyes extra peeled for any strange behavior that could endanger me. 

And if the person riding near you is an ok bloke himself, he might think...

- Oh cool, new guy! I will go chat this guy up. Love talking to cyclists who look enthusiastic. 

And if the climb comes and you smoke him anyway? ...

- Damn this guy is pretty good. I should tell him so because it surprised the hell out of me. "Hey man, nice pace there. Do you race? No? You really should. You have some ability. How long have you been riding?" etc.


----------



## CActuskid

Mghffany529 said:


> Well I hear you guys saying wear it, and thanks for the encouragement! Lol, but I want your honest opinions of what you'd think if you seen a guy wearing a full cycling jersey. Or what would fellow riders you know think?


What's to think, I either like a shirt or not, depending on colors,style etc. REALLY who cares!


----------



## mpre53

Mghffany529 said:


> Well I hear you guys saying wear it, and thanks for the encouragement! Lol, but I want your honest opinions of what you'd think if you seen a guy wearing a full cycling jersey. Or what would fellow riders you know think?


Why would you care about what they think, if they keep their thoughts to themselves? 

The truth of the matter, in my experience? If you go to a group ride or some organized event, no one cares what you wear. No one cares if you have hairy or shaved legs. No one cares if you use clipless pedals, clips and straps, or platforms. All they care about is whether you can hold a line and otherwise ride safely in a group.


----------



## The Human G-Nome

mpre53 said:


> Why would you care about what they think, if they keep their thoughts to themselves?
> 
> The truth of the matter, in my experience? If you go to a group ride or some organized event, no one cares what you wear. No one cares if you have hairy or shaved legs. No one cares if you use clipless pedals, clips and straps, or platforms. All they care about is whether you can hold a line and otherwise ride safely in a group.


Hence this is exactly why, in faster groups, they do care what you look like. It's not because they think you look stupid. Rather, it's because they think you look inexperienced, and therefore, potentially dangerous. No one cares at all what you look like off the bike, and they are not trying to be the fashion police. However, if you wear what an inexperienced person would otherwise wear, you are going to get a second look, and other riders will be more cautious around you, if only subliminally. You would have to be a real tool to actually vocalize this to anyone, but you'd be foolish not to attempt to get a read on those around you in any way possible. 

Similarly, when I'm racing a crit, I'm doing "stupid" things like paying attention to what side the crosswinds are coming from and on what part of the course so I can make my flyers and efforts count more on the opposite side. As a cyclist who is used to going fast, you pay attention to absolutely everything. A rider in a pro team kit on a training ride or in a paceline is just another part of the scenery, but it's scenery you make a note of, just in case. Most of us know it what it feels like to hit the pavement at over 30mph. If you think making mental notes like this might aid you then you make them.


----------



## limba

mpre53 said:


> All they care about is whether you can hold a line and otherwise ride safely in a group.


Yup. As long as you can keep up and don't smell you can wear whatever you want.


----------



## moskowe

Human G-nome has it right. Riding in a fast group, the people wearing pro team kits usually stand out as the more inexperienced ones, and the ones you assume are new and should watch out for.
Road cyclists are more elitist the faster they ride, and more dismissive of new riders the faster they ride. I can guarantee you that showing up to fast group rides in full team-kit or other "rookie fashion faux-pas" like hairy legs will get you "the looks."

Regardless, there aren't many things more gratifying than showing up to a fast ride on a lower quality bike, with hairy legs and a pro-team jersey, getting the looks from everyone, and toasting them at the end of the ride.


----------



## limba

because you sat in the whole ride and then sprinted for a city limit sign that no one cares about.


----------



## Lelandjt

While on the start line of a race recently the USAC official reprimanded a racer for wearing a pro team jersey. He said it's a rule that you can't compete in another team's uniform (makes sense, even if that team competes in a different category) but he'd make an exception because we're pretty isolated on Maui and the guy clearly wasn't aware of the rule.


----------



## moskowe

Sadly, the rule isn't always enforced. 
Once at a local race, very shortly after the S5 was introduced, I saw some guy was wearing a full garmin kit while riding an S5 in ultegra di2. After initially wondering if said rider might or might not be a chipotle development team rider having a relaxed day (you do see a couple of neo and lower level pros show up to local races after all), I realized that a pro rider would not be getting dropped halfway through a Cat 2/3 race. And so I engaged my "elitist judgmental mode."


----------



## AndreyT

moskowe said:


> Road cyclists are more elitist the faster they ride, and more dismissive of new riders the faster they ride. I can guarantee you that showing up to fast group rides in full team-kit or other "rookie fashion faux-pas" like hairy legs will get you "the looks."


My colleague rides in A+ group, yet he doesn't bother to shave his legs. Nobody gives him any looks. His wife rides in B, and she says no men in their group shave their legs.

"Elitist" cyclist you are talking about are what is known in the cycling world as "poseurs". Poseurs are a subculture. It is a minority group with their own teams, their own groups and their own rides. When you notice that people in the group give you the looks for having mtb pedals on a road bike - it immediately means that you are in a poseur group. Leave immediately, unless this is your kind of thing.


----------



## moskowe

I don't know where you live, but I can tell you everywhere I've ridden, competitive road cycling is extremely elitist. When you go past Cat 2 level elitism shoots up like crazy. There's a point after which being "serious" about riding and competing is equated in the mind of road cyclists with "looking serious." I can't speak for communities in which fast rides do not necessarily equate people training for racing, or where the main members of fast rides are, say, 50+ riders, but personal experience has shown that when you join a local fast ride, the initial treatment you receive is heavily based on appearance.
In comparison, I found the attitude in MTB and Cyclocross to be completely different as you went up in skill.


----------



## The Human G-Nome

AndreyT said:


> My colleague rides in A+ group, yet he doesn't bother to shave his legs. Nobody gives him any looks. His wife rides in B, and she says no men in their group shave their legs.
> 
> "Elitist" cyclist you are talking about are what is known in the cycling world as "poseurs". Poseurs are a subculture. It is a minority group with their own teams, their own groups and their own rides. When you notice that people in the group give you the looks for having mtb pedals on a road bike - it immediately means that you are in a poseur group. Leave immediately, unless this is your kind of thing.


This is how your little region operates. I can assure you that it's not like that everywhere. There is nothing poseur about the guys who not only look fast but actually are fast in my area. And of this group, I can think of only two guys that don't shave their legs. When you're as fast and well known as they are then no worries. But if you're a new guy, aren't a known entity, and you look the part of the noob, people will remain weary of you until you've proved yourself. 

I don't have any problem at all with what anyone wears or how anyone looks. Even the folks that show up for the fastest group rides, no problem if you're Fredish. Usually that means you're at the rear of the group anyway and not even a concern. If you are fast then I'm weary of you just long enough to confirm that you're a good bike handler. Then, no worries.

And if I see you out on the road when I'm by myself or in a small group? I probably like you even more than the faster guys that I sometimes train with because I'm more relaxed, I'm not compelled to ever compete with you, and I truly don't look down on anyone for what they look like on the bike. Again, I could only ever care if there is a potential safety issue.


----------



## mpre53

moskowe said:


> Regardless, there aren't many things more gratifying than showing up to a fast ride on a lower quality bike, with hairy legs and a pro-team jersey, getting the looks from everyone, and toasting them at the end of the ride.


Which is why I wait until I actually see them ride before I form any opinion of them. :wink:


----------



## Oxtox

all the 'poseurs' I know can back their attitude up.

sounds like someone has been dropped by them a few too many times.


----------



## Crank-a-Roo

If it is not okay to wear the team kit, then why do people always want to ride what the pros ride? Get over it people, it's only a shirt with printing on it.


----------



## The Human G-Nome

Crank-a-Roo said:


> If it is not okay to wear the team kit, then why do people always want to ride what the pros ride? Get over it people, it's only a shirt with printing on it.


It isn't a matter of "is it ok?" Of course it's ok. It's also ok for people to wear distasteful clothing while out in public, and it's ok for you to wear jeans to your next job interview. The question really is "will you get judged if you wear a pro team kit on your rides?" The answer is, quite obviously, "yes, you will get judged". 

If you don't care about being judged then don't fret it. If you do care that some riders may be a little bit weary of you in group rides then wear something else. Maybe that's what you're going for though. Who is to say?

I have always had dreams about showing up at my local mountain in cutoff jeans shorts and tennis shoes on an old beater bike, and then just smoking all comers. Don't get me wrong, plenty of people will smoke me no matter what, but I'll still take down 80% of them and feel pretty smug about it.


----------



## Jetmugg

Why not join a local club/team, then wear their kit?


----------



## Tschai

The Human G-Nome said:


> It isn't a matter of "is it ok?" Of course it's ok. It's also ok for people to wear distasteful clothing while out in public, and it's ok for you to wear jeans to your next job interview. The question really is "will you get judged if you wear a pro team kit on your rides?" The answer is, quite obviously, "yes, you will get judged".
> 
> If you don't care about being judged then don't fret it. If you do care that some riders may be a little bit weary of you in group rides then wear something else. Maybe that's what you're going for though. Who is to say?
> 
> I have always had dreams about showing up at my local mountain in cutoff jeans shorts and tennis shoes on an old beater bike, and then just smoking all comers. Don't get me wrong, plenty of people will smoke me no matter what, but I'll still take down 80% of them and feel pretty smug about it.


The problem with this logic is that these same riders will be weary of any new rider to the group even if the new rider is wearing the "right" clothing.


----------



## The Human G-Nome

Tschai said:


> The problem with this logic is that these same riders will be weary of any new rider to the group even if the new rider is wearing the "right" clothing.


It's simply a matter of gradation. Riders should always be weary of the riders around them if they have never ridden with those riders. That's common sense. If someone looks like a noob, you are simply even more cautious. Or, you're not, and you take that risk at your own peril.


----------



## frntrngcactus

I moved to Colorado in 2001 and met some people really excited about the tdf. I got the bug and started watching and of course the person I watched and followed was LA. Today I am sweeping up old LA team kits on EBay. A good jersey is $100 and on EBay I can get them for $50. It seems like a no brainer to me. Ive been riding for 9 years now and have 2 pair of shorts and 5 jerseys all from rides I have done, hand me downs or gifts. It feels good to spoil myself with a brand new jersey from a guy/team that got me into biking.


----------



## frntrngcactus

When people do century rides or big organized rides everybody wants to look their best. You always see a bunch of pro kits and pro jerseys. It is ok, no matter how long you have been riding to wear a pro kit or jersey.


----------



## rydbyk

Jiggy said:


> Hey guys be honest, do you think it's silly or "cheesey" for someone whom you know isn't pro (and possibly a new to cycling) to be wearing a team cycling jersey from a pro team? I personally wanted to purchase the 2010 Team Radioshack Jersey, but I'm having second thoughts.
> 
> So honestly guys....would an experienced cyclist look at me like I'm a dummy?
> Perhaps I shouldn't care what others think and do what makes me happy right?


Not my opinion, but this is fact:

Most very experienced racer-types think this is a big gigantic no-no. Radioshack, USPS and pretty much anything Lance related is even worse. Vintage pro jerseys are sometimes acceptable among these folks. 

Most cyclists you see out on the road are NOT experienced racer-types, so.......

You asked the question, so there is your answer.

Like someone else mentioned, join a local club and rock their stuff..


----------



## rydbyk

moskowe said:


> Human G-nome has it right. Riding in a fast group, the people wearing pro team kits usually stand out as the more inexperienced ones, and the ones you assume are new and should watch out for.
> Road cyclists are more elitist the faster they ride, and more dismissive of new riders the faster they ride. I can guarantee you that showing up to fast group rides in full team-kit or other "rookie fashion faux-pas" like hairy legs will get you "the looks."
> 
> Regardless, there aren't many things more gratifying than showing up to a fast ride on a lower quality bike, with hairy legs and a pro-team jersey, getting the looks from everyone, and toasting them at the end of the ride.


Show up on a mountain bike. Wear a baggy ill fitting WC jersey or a yellow one. Make sure you let those legs hairs get long and surly. If you have a 90's style helmet that is not UV damaged, make sure you wear that too.

Beat everyone.

Now just pedal away and don't speak to anyone.


----------



## mobilesleepy

This is a pointless question, as it has no concrete logical answer. 

What would be your motivations for wearing a pro kit as opposed to wearing non-pro cycling gear?
Do you care what other cyclist/roadie-turds think about what you're wearing?

I have a specialized jersey my lady gave me for Christmas. I ride a Cannondale. I have been conditioned to care about branding, and as a result, am self-conscious about it.
For some reason, that branding consciousness doesn't mean anything when I wear my Specialized helmet I bought on sale while riding my caad. 
The mind boggles.

That said,




rydbyk said:


> Show up on a mountain bike. Wear a baggy ill fitting WC jersey or a yellow one. Make sure you let those legs hairs get long and surly. If you have a 90's style helmet that is not UV damaged, make sure you wear that too.
> 
> Beat everyone.
> 
> Now just pedal away and don't speak to anyone.


Sounds like a more fun riding partner than this serious clown;



Oxtox said:


> all the 'poseurs' I know can back their attitude up.
> 
> sounds like someone has been dropped by them a few too many times.


It's a bike. You're riding while wearing butthuggers. No one cares outside of a very small elitist pond of dopers,poseurs, and douchebags.
Just ride.


----------



## arai_speed

OK - so let me try and surmise this.

1) It's acceptable to wear pro-kits while riding alone or with close friends, as long as the close friends are not judgmental fast guys.

2) It's acceptable to wear club kits as long as you are a member of said club (regardless of experience) within any setting. i.e. close friends, local hammer fest, etc.

3) It's not acceptable to wear festooned kits because they make you look like a "garish dweeb". So if you join a club be sure their kit is not festooned with logos.

4) You will initially be judged regardless of what you wear or if you shave your legs or not. 

5) You can wear what you want as long as you are fast as $hit and can handle your own. But see #4 and #3.


----------



## mobilesleepy

This sport has too many #$%#g rules.


----------



## The Human G-Nome

Are there really people on this thread that believe that there exists some magic place on or off the bike where you're not going to get judged? Does anyone on here believe that they don't make judgements about people based on how they look? If you are on your bike, you're going to get judged. If you walk down the street, you're going to get judged. Even when you're with your family and your loved ones, they are judging you all the time. Relax. 

Some folks are going to think you could act squirrly on a bike based on how you dress. That's because, over time, cyclists tend to change what they wear and how they look. All you have to do is look at the start line of a Cat 5 race, and then contrast that with the Cat 1/2s. They look nothing alike. The Cat 5s are sketchier, and that's indisputable. Same thing out on the road. If you wear what a new person would normally wear, people are going to identify you with being new until you prove otherwise. 

What is wrong with that? And even if that was "wrong" somehow, how could you change your gut reaction? Simply wish hard enough?


----------



## mobilesleepy

Simply wish hard enough?
No. Just ride by yourself, for yourself. This isn't Tandem riding. 
Ride faster, slow down. Stop to check the phone. 
Be anti-social.


----------



## The Human G-Nome

mobilesleepy said:


> Simply wish hard enough?
> No. Just ride by yourself, for yourself. This isn't Tandem riding.
> Ride faster, slow down. Stop to check the phone.
> Be anti-social.


I ride with groups at least half the time, especially with my teammates. No one is out there being a douche to anyone else. To the contrary, I consider us ambassadors to the sport. But if you think that we're simply not going to notice that you're decked out in full US Postal complete with yellow jersey then you're being quixotic. 

I'm surprised we don't start a thread about job interviews where people complain "why do interviewers have to be such jerks! I showed up in jeans and an untuck, stained t-shirt, trying to get a position as a customer liaison, and although he didn't mention anything directly to me, he didn't hire me! The nerve! I should be able to dress how I want!!!" 

So, dress how you'd like. It's your time, your enjoyment, and no one is paying you. Have fun with it. Just don't get pissy later because someone you don't even know doesn't want to ride your wheel in a tight spot.


----------



## triILL

If if you want the full kit, then nobody should tell you otherwise. That being said, if it were me, I wouldn't wear everything at once, especially on the average ride. It is just not my style. But owning the full kit would give you a wide range of cool bits at your disposal and you would have on hell of a Halloween costume.


----------



## arai_speed

G-Nome, I'm confused by your post. On the one hand you say you don't care what others wear and that you consider yourself an ambassador to the sport. Yet you equate a pro-kit wearing cyclist at the same level as a person wearing jeans and a dirty t-shirt to an interview?

The two dont' jive in my opinion.

And lastly, why would I want a complete stranger to ride my wheel in a tight spot? Or anywhere for that matter?

At the beginning of every group ride I often find a few people talking and a bunch of strangers sitting on their bikes, quietly waiting for the start. Maybe in my little town of Los Angeles this is the case and it might be different where you come from, who knows?!


----------



## Yamabushi

G-Nome has accurately and succinctly summed up the reality of the situation. There are ideals (in this case platitudes really), and then there is reality. You can choose to pretend that reality doesn't exist, but that doesn't change reality. Wear whatever you want to wear, but don't be shocked and surprised when others make judgements about you based upon that. How is anyone still not getting it at this point?


----------



## The Human G-Nome

arai_speed said:


> G-Nome, I'm confused by your post. On the one hand you say you don't care what others wear and that you consider yourself an ambassador to the sport. Yet you equate a pro-kit wearing cyclist at the same level as a person wearing jeans and a dirty t-shirt to an interview?


Think it through a little bit. Being an ambassador to the sport means that you reach out to other cyclists, especially new cyclists, treat them well, talk them up, encourage them. That's what I do. In fact, I used to run a women's race team, and we averaged about 12 new women a year for several years running. That has nothing at all to do with choosing to be silently careful around someone who, by appearance, likely does not have a lot of experience on the bike. So tell me how that does't jive again? 

Do people that have been riding for 10 years tend to have better handling skills and ride better lines than those that just started in the sport? Or is that a false statement in your opinion?



> The two dont' jive in my opinion.
> 
> And lastly, why would I want a complete stranger to ride my wheel in a tight spot? Or anywhere for that matter?


If you ride in races or in big group rides, there's a fair to great chance that you'll end up riding inches away from total strangers that you don't even know. Some of those strangers, given half the chance, can and will take you down to the asphalt. How do I know? Because I've watched it happen, stranger on stranger bike riding porn, one person making a stupid move, and another person paying the price. 

And if a paceline picks up over 30 mph, chances are you are going to want to tuck in, stranger or not unfortunately. 



> At the beginning of every group ride I often find a few people talking and a bunch of strangers sitting on their bikes, quietly waiting for the start. Maybe in my little town of Los Angeles this is the case and it might be different where you come from, who knows?!


It just depends on the group ride. For larger rides and races, there will always be strangers. If you don't know the stranger, and they also happen to look like a new rider, you tend to be more careful around them for your own sake until they've proved that your worries are unfounded.


----------



## sixteenornumber

I work with a guy who has a TREK Discovery Ch TT bike. He never rides the bike unless he is wearing his matching discovery jersey shorts and helmet. I've never looked at is shoes and socks but they prob match too... I think it's a little dumb to go that far overboard but If it's just a jersey, why not. each has their own opinion.


----------



## arai_speed

The Human G-Nome said:


> Think it through a little bit. Being an ambassador to the sport means that you reach out to other cyclists, especially new cyclists, treat them well, talk them up, encourage them. That's what I do. In fact, I used to run a women's race team, and we averaged about 12 new women a year for several years running. That has nothing at all to do with choosing to be silently careful around someone who, by appearance, likely does not have a lot of experience on the bike. So tell me how that does't jive again? .....


I just don't see a cyclist, new or otherwise, friend or stranger, who is wearing a cycling pro-kit as being dressed inappropriately for the occasion/event at hand (a bike ride) as you illustrated by your job interview example. Clearly we disagree.


----------



## The Human G-Nome

arai_speed said:


> I just don't see a cyclist, new or otherwise, friend or stranger, who is wearing a cycling pro-kit as being dressed inappropriately for the occasion/event at hand (a bike ride) as you illustrated by your job interview example. Clearly we disagree.


Ask the right question. The question is not "am I dressed inappropriately?" The question is, "will I be judged". If you disagree that he will be judged then you're just chasing windmills.


----------



## moskowe

You don't understand. As Human G-nome pointed out, the question wasn't "is it wrong to wear a pro-team jersey when riding in a group" or "should I let other people decide what I wear for me," the question was "will I be judged."
And the answer to that question is absolutely, 100%, yes, someone wearing a pro-team jersey to a fast ride will be judged. Maybe not by everyone, maybe if the group is more beginner-friendly or less competitive by a minority of people, but yes, that person will be judged by at least some of the riders.
If it's a super-fast ride, most likely the person will be judged by almost everyone.


----------



## mobilesleepy

Ambassadors to cycling? Do you go approach commuters and fixie kids and start exchanging diplomats? Do you visit third world cyclist and hand out Rapha kits?

Will you be judged? Yes. Should you care? That's up to you, friend.
And the job interview analogy is stoops. Typical roadie certification crap.


----------



## The Human G-Nome

There is one more angle that I haven't seen brought up yet. If you are wearing a full pro team kit then, presumably, you are trying to "look pro". After all, why would you wear EXACTLY what the pro riders are wearing, right down to the name and the pro's sponsors when you have 10s of thousands of other clothing options at your disposal. 

However, in the amateur world you actually end up looking the very least like an actual pro when you are wearing the pro team kit. So, you end up looking the exact opposite of how you actually think you look on the road.


----------



## The Human G-Nome

mobilesleepy said:


> Ambassadors to cycling? Do you go approach commuters and fixie kids and start exchanging diplomats? Do you visit third world cyclist and hand out Rapha kits?
> 
> Will you be judged? Yes. Should you care? That's up to you, friend.
> And the job interview analogy is stoops. Typical roadie certification crap.


Did you bother to read the rest of the post? What have you done lately to be an ambassador for the sport? Have you promoted a race? I have. Have you mentored younger riders or women with skills clinics? I have. Have you raised funds and awareness for charities through your cycling endeavors? Because I have. 

So who is the elitist snob in this case, judging me simply because I have the wherewithal to practice good judgement by being especially careful of people who look like noobs on the road? You could stand to look in the mirror a little bit before you pass your "stoop(id) crap" as you so eloquently put it. Where you are trying to hand it to me, and get out all over my case. I act in no such way on the road. I'm not only kind and civil to those I run across, but yes, I do strike up conversation with strangers of every ilk.


----------



## mobilesleepy

Would you like a medal?

I volunteered at a bike co-op, teaching cyclist of all stripes and economic classes in wrench basics and gave riding tips.
I've done my share of recruiting for alleycats. 
This thread has become enjoyable. Lots of egos coming on display.
Its a bike. You ride it. You don't necessarily have to wear butthuggers. tho it does feel nice.


----------



## The Human G-Nome

mobilesleepy said:


> Would you like a medal?
> 
> I volunteered at a bike co-op, teaching cyclist of all stripes and economic classes in wrench basics and gave riding tips.
> I've done my share of recruiting for alleycats.
> This thread has become enjoyable. Lots of egos coming on display.
> Its a bike. You ride it. You don't necessarily have to wear butthuggers. tho it does feel nice.


Yeah, and you easily have the biggest ego on this thread. Nice little internet tough guy hits parlayed with even weaker "would you like a medal?" sarcasm. Do you bring all this negativity out on the road with you as well? Are you just having a bad night? Go ride your bike and quit whining.


----------



## mobilesleepy

Stop projecting, brah. I'm not coming out with the veteran roadie talk and the Ambassador plates.
Diplomatic immunity, lol.
I'm just saying go ride, regardless of kit type.


----------



## The Human G-Nome

mobilesleepy said:


> Stop projecting, brah. I'm not coming out with the veteran roadie talk and the Ambassador plates.
> Diplomatic immunity, lol.
> I'm just saying go ride, regardless of kit type.


Hard for me to show much respect to anyone who would denigrate someone simply for either being or attempting to be an ambassador for cycling. Even you volleyed back with an "yes, I do give to the sport and here's how" passage, and yet in the next post you're bagging on it again. 

There isn't a single person on this thread who said "don't wear whatever you're wearing". So if there's projection going on, that's coming from you. There are, however, a whole lot of people arguing with that imaginary person in their head who is apparently telling them to dress a certain way.


----------



## mobilesleepy

And there you have it, folks.
The Ambassador of Cycling has spoken.
Watch what you wear. Like a job interview, it is a reflection of how seriously and professionally you approach this sport/hobby. Others will gauge how dangerous you are in the street. Children, take note.
Do not, under any circumstances approach cycling with any sense of humor. Like Mr. Dangerfield, you will get no respect.
Excepting the Ambassador, you may not show any credentials, without the requisite drama.

And dont forget to have fun!


----------



## The Human G-Nome

mobilesleepy said:


> And there you have it, folks.
> The Ambassador of Cycling has spoken.
> Watch what you wear. Like a job interview, it is a reflection of how seriously and professionally you approach this sport/hobby. Others will gauge how dangerous you are in the street. Children, take note.
> Do not, under any circumstances approach cycling with any sense of humor. Like Mr. Dangerfield, you will get no respect.
> Excepting the Ambassador, you may not show any credentials, without the requisite drama.
> 
> And dont forget to have fun!


Staying true to your form and showing your nasty side. And this passes for your winning sense of humor? It is hard to imagine someone trying their hand at Mod Prop in weaker fashion. This from the guy who complained about someone projecting.... as if anyone said "don't have fun". Quixote had a better chance against windmills than you have at making a sane point right now. Reductio ad absurdum much? Yep, you've manage to so eloquently take it there.


----------



## spade2you

mobilesleepy said:


> Diplomatic immunity, lol.












It's just been REVOKED.


----------



## rydbyk

This really is not a debate. The facts exist. Like them or not, the facts exist.

For those who seem new to all of this, perhaps check out Velominati for more "rules".

Showing up to a fast group ride with hairy legs and a USPS jersey on will be a catalyst for comments and concern for personal safety.

If you think for one second that you will be treated in a welcoming manner in the group during the ride wearing kooky stuff, you are wrong. Perhaps after crushing everyone and riding safely, folks will open up to you. You will be judged as a potential danger. Does this mean that guys with shaved legs and appropriate kits are always safe in a group? Nah.

Can you fix this? Nope.

Is it nice to judge before getting to know someone? Nope.

Would you walk down a dark alley in a bad neighborhood at 12 at night by yourself? Nope.

Why judge that neighborhood? I am sure there are great people who live there too!

Having said this, I have a buddy who refuses to shave his legs. He rides an old USPS bike. He is faster than most of us and is approaching pro level mtb. I never say anything about it....don't care really. He has incredible bike handling skills both on and off road.


----------



## Tschai

The Human G-Nome said:


> It's simply a matter of gradation. Riders should always be weary of the riders around them if they have never ridden with those riders. That's common sense. If someone looks like a noob, you are simply even more cautious. Or, you're not, and you take that risk at your own peril.


Gradation? More cautious? Sounds like a Few Good Men.

A Few Good Men (best scene) - 1 Translation(s) | Dotsub


----------



## Oxtox

here, hold my beer...

gonna throw on my HTC jersey and ass-huggers and go do some power poseuring. the legs are a little nubbly, but they'll have to do.

hope I can find someone to not wave to...


----------



## Tschai

The Human G-Nome said:


> Ask the right question. The question is not "am I dressed inappropriately?" The question is, "will I be judged". If you disagree that he will be judged then you're just chasing windmills.


This thread, as with most, moved in a direction beyond the very limited scope of the question. It has done so because the issue of cyclists judging others is important. I believe that most of us on this thread get the concept that other cyclists will judge riders based on what they wear. The real issues are whether those that judge are a$$hats or not and why is riding in team kit considered a noob action. So yea, I understand that someone that shows up in team kit will be judged. To that end, I say that those that judge him are a$$hats and elitist pr!cks.


----------



## moskowe

Repped for intelligence.

The infamous USPS-kitted freds. Mention should be made that showing up with a USPS kit (or nowadays a Sky kit, especially if you're british) will make people judge you twice as much.


----------



## mobilesleepy

Tschai said:


> This thread, as with most, moved in a direction beyond the very limited scope of the question. It has done so because the issue of cyclists judging others is important. I believe that most of us on this thread get the concept that other cyclists will judge riders based on what they wear. The real issues are whether those that judge are a$$hats or not and why is riding in team kit considered a noob action. So yea, I understand that someone that shows up in team kit will be judged. To that end, I say that those that judge him are a$$hats and elitist pr!cks.


Good observation.


----------



## The Human G-Nome

Tschai said:


> This thread, as with most, moved in a direction beyond the very limited scope of the question. It has done so because the issue of cyclists judging others is important. I believe that most of us on this thread get the concept that other cyclists will judge riders based on what they wear. The real issues are whether those that judge are a$$hats or not and why is riding in team kit considered a noob action. So yea, I understand that someone that shows up in team kit will be judged. To that end, I say that those that judge him are a$$hats and elitist pr!cks.


It is fair to say that on or off the bike, you are making judgements about people all the time. You can judge that a person is intelligent, that a person is wealthy, that a person might be poor, that a person is not caring, that a person is overweight, that a person needs a a few more meals in his belly. None of us are exempt from making judgements. This is the old "you're bias!" argument. Of course you have bias. There isn't a single person on this planet who doesn't present bias with absolutely every judgement he makes. So, saying "you are biased!" can not be a diss on someone. You may as well have accused them of breathing or thinking. 

It's not the judgements we need to worry about though. It's how people act on that perceived knowledge. They can do nothing at all, they can be an outright douchebag to the person they are judging, or they can even go out of their way for that person if they have made a negative judgement simply because they fear that perhaps their judgement is false.

I haven't heard a lot of people on this thread say anything like "I judge people who wear USPS kits as probably being new to the sport, and in turn, I treat them like garbage." Has anyone said or done that? The only thing I've heard anyone say so far is that they will judge, and likely correctly, that the person is probably new to the sport/hobby. And in that case, are there people out there who really don't take that into consideration when you're riding in groups or with others? If you don't, that's your prerogative, but I value my skin. 

The people bashing "people who judge" as "asshats" should be looking in a mirror because no one is exempt from judgement. People do have the choice, however, to either treat people fairly or else stick their noses in the air and treat them like dirt.


----------



## mobilesleepy

Tschai nailed it. 

Too bad some folks-oh good day Ambassador, how were the fixie crews of Belize?, too bad some folks gotta waddle in and wax eloquent manure to get the last word in.


----------



## The Human G-Nome

mobilesleepy said:


> Tschai nailed it.
> 
> Too bad some folks-oh good day Ambassador, how were the fixie crews of Belize?, too bad some folks gotta waddle in and wax eloquent manure to get the last word in.


Still being your sarcastic, delightful self I see. Somehow this has become personal for you. That's really too bad considering that I'm just a stranger on the internet. Feel free to stalk me. You obviously get off on trolling.

p.s. That's Mr. Ambassador to you.


----------



## The Human G-Nome

This thread:


----------

